# The Original Facebook Author Pages Thread #001-100



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

*[update: This is now a closed list as there are newer threads accepting members: ] *

Current thread as of Jan 9, 2013: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,130826.0.html


Original post:
I have started a *Kindleboards Facebook Author/Book Page Community *(for pages, not profiles).

First, a clarification: A Facebook "*profile*" is a private two-way street, where you have "friends" and they see your daily posts and you see theirs. If you are currently on Facebook, this is what you have. A Facebook "*page*" is something you have to create, and is a public one-way street, where people can see your posts, but you can't see theirs. They were originally designed as "fan pages" where an author or a band might create one and have thousands of fans--they wouldn't want to see all those fans' profile postings anyway, so it worked.

What I am trying for is a two-way connection with fellow authors, but kept separate from my friends and family posts. Since it is against Facebook rules to have more than one "profile," what I propose is this: if every author who is interested in separating their business and friends posts, creates a separate author page (or book page) and lists them here, then we could all "like" each other and see each others' posts. In reality, it would be two separate one-way connections, but it would function almost like a two-way profile page. Plus, you could still have true "fans" (people who like your page but don't send you their page link)...

Here is the official instructions on how to create a Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/FacebookPages
Also once you gain at least 25 "fans" you can acquire a short Facebook username by going here: http://www.facebook.com/username

001) https://www.facebook.com/AUTHORJOSEPHRHEA (my new page!)
002) http://www.facebook.com/SandraEdwards.Author
003) http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Fantasy-Series-Called-Luthiels-Song/13532573386
004) http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle (note that author can't return any likes (he's maxed out on FB!)) 
005) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorJ.A.Titus
006) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Kinshield-Legacy/135953316441079
007) http://www.facebook.com/victorinelieske
00 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Valmore-Daniels/142602012423482
009) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cliff-Ball/108136565888984
010) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Karen-Cantwell-Author/122900861086954

011) http://www.facebook.com/SarahBarnardUK
012) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sam-Landstrom/106820256013052
013) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Thrillers-by-Eric-Christopherson/121658284541764
014) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dead-Forever-by-William-Campbell/142969715725053
015) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Robert-Duperre/120730494422
016) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jordi-Polo/143022789052588
017) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sibel-Hodge-Author-of-romantic-comedy-and-comedy-mystery-books/246194485016
01 http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Half-Orcs/146517335374473
019) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Resurrection-of-Deacon-Shader/81846329287
020) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

021) http://www.facebook.com/pages/LCEvans-Author/132901216752718
022) http://www.facebook.com/moseswrites
023) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Powerless-The-Fantasy-Adventure-Series/112468162130737
024) http://www.facebook.com/RJKellerBooks
025) http://www.facebook.com/tlhaddix
026) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Maria-Elizabeth-Romana/126235807422734
027) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lafittes-Black-Box/251980935065
02 http://www.facebook.com/imprintedsoulsseries
029) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Melanie-Nilles-Author/179846669663
030) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Harry-Shannon/51159185860

031) http://www.facebook.com/ReiningIn or http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-Judd-Author/138033632907059
032) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Memoirs-of-Harry-Chesterton/172145331863
033) http://www.facebook.com/pages/JC-Phelps/116756508344894
034) http://www.facebook.com/S.O.EspositoBooks
035) http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=106695884228 (group)
036) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Matthew-Stefanie-Verish-The-World-of-Secramore/42065372901
037) http://www.facebook.com/TheChosenNovel
03 http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Whisper-to-a-Scream-by-Karen-Berner/299878283817
039) http://www.facebook.com/Debra.L.Martin.Author
040) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Red-Cross-of-Gold-Assassin-Chronicles/116868838327249

041) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Delyse-Trink/112860812102303
042) http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=113897971961168 (group)
043) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Carolyn-Kephart/109058592462628
044) http://www.facebook.com/daniel.pyle.fiction
045) http://www.facebook.com/pages/MR-Mathias-Authors-Page/156005194415256
046) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Helena-MT/Get-It-Together-Productions/101756636550386
047) http://www.facebook.com/KristenPainterAuthor
04 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christopher-M-Divver/148258135197467
049) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ruth-Francisco/140158593784
050) http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=138846849468071 (group)

051) http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=207709349545 (group)
052) http://www.facebook.com/pages/R-Doug-Wicker-Author/148560481841255
053) http://www.facebook.com/WishfulThinkingNovella or http://www.facebook.com/pages/Carousel-ebook/141600812538114
054) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Cassandra-Ellis-Mysteries-Dead-to-Writes/137019089664088
055) http://www.facebook.com/TracksAndHorizons
056) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Libby-Fischer-Hellmann/92634678405
057) http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Line-Blurred/149884728376532
05 http://www.facebook.com/ryne.douglas.pearson
059) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Fourth-Dimension/117012878352393
060) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorJasmineGiacomo

061) http://www.facebook.com/laura.vosika.author
062) http://www.facebook.com/TheInfinionSeries
063) http://www.facebook.com/LearnMeGood
064) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tree-of-Life/345883351198
065) http://www.facebook.com/pages/HL-Arledge/349368442231
066) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Theas-Writing-Page/122231651163413
067) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Suzanne-Tyrpak/144232238928903
06 http://www.facebook.com/pages/No-Good-Deed/138538162846030
069) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Retail-Ramblings/136983647593
070) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Basil-Sands/12021249218

071) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Supernal-Friends/317388567992
072) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Oktopod-Digital-Press/101581116569997 or http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stars-Rain-Down/164057950287333
073) http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Michael/119970934726438
074) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Monique-Martin-Author/132268193491541
075) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shelley-Stout/116887518693
076) http://www.facebook.com/pages/No-Where/161026167258801
077) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Venom-of-Vipers/156741421023905
07 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cant-Get-There-From-Here/165740650119654
079) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Space-Junque/160620330627818
080) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impeding-Justice-fan-page/164424630236221

081) http://www.facebook.com/pages/This-Last-Summer-by-Tania-Tirraoro/169210519761034
082) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Travis-h/160537387314059
083) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dailyebookreviewscom/168011286557794
084) http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=158734824146703 (group)
085) http://www.facebook.com/ReganMcHenryRealEstateMysteries
086) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pale-Boundaries-Universe/108382575894704
087) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Portland-OR/Vicki-Hopkins-Author/287168905516
08 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Simon-A-Forward/138979369486846
089) http://www.facebook.com/BelindaKrollFans
090) http://www.facebook.com/daveconiferfanpage

091) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Budo-von-Stahl/132083946835754
092) http://www.facebook.com/TriuneBook
093) http://www.facebook.com/Stefan.Bourque.Author
094) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Alain-Gomez/128466397209570
095) http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Line-Blurred/176515645731917 or http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bryan-Healey/142423059141164
096) http://www.facebook.com/PatriciaRockwellAuthor
097) http://www.facebook.com/pages/M-G-Scarsbrook/174395125923183
09 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Four-Years-from-Home/164187136945690
099) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Saffina-Desforges/164610253556056
100) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rojuun/144347435617228


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I "liked" you Joseph!

Here's my link:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sandra-Edwards-Award-Winning-Author/146866545325488

Sandy

**Good point Joseph, about not clogging up the thread **


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Sandra Edwards said:


> I "liked" you Joseph!
> 
> Here's my link:
> 
> ...


I "liked" you back, Sandy!

To keep this thread from getting bogged down with reply posts like this one from me  lets all just post our links and assume many if not all will click our links. That way the 100th poster will still be able to be seen. If the list get too big, I might collate them into the top post at some point to help newcomers...


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

Fantastic idea!

Got you both!

Here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Fantasy-Series-Called-Luthiels-Song/13532573386


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Mine is here: http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's mine;

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-A-Titus/130151657001202

I've added most of you already, but please feel free to check out my author's page. Lord knows I could use a few comments or two about my next book (which is currently posted there under notes, by chapter, up until an uncompleted chapter 6).


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Cool idea. Here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Kinshield-Legacy/135953316441079


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Count me in!

Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/victorinelieske

I've "liked" everyone so far.

Vicki


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a problem "liking" back... :-(

I'm now officially "too popular" with 4960 friends, and cannot like or befriend anyone off my own back.

I can however "like" you if you send me a request so can everybody who hooks me up here, please send me a join request so I can return the favor?

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I "liked" each of your pages (facebook is relatively new to me - I just signed up a month ago and I'm still figuring it out).

Here's my author page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Valmore-Daniels/142602012423482?ref=sgm


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I definitely like this idea. I prefer having my personal Facebook and my author page seperate.

My author page


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

GREAT idea! I just "Liked" everyone here.

Here's my link: http://www.facebook.com/pages/manage/?act=93292130#!/pages/Karen-Cantwell-Author/122900861086954

-- Karen


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Liked everyone so far.
Willie, will send you a like invite, if I haven't already done so.

Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/SarahBarnardUK Same as in my sig.


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

Liked:

kcmay
J.A.
Willie
Vickie
Valmore
Cliff
Karen
Sarah

Cool pages all 

Here's mine if you care to: http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Fantasy-Series-Called-Luthiels-Song/13532573386


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

I "liked" everyone so far!

My link: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sam-Landstrom/106820256013052?ref=ts


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Got everyone Liked who posted after I did.

Sam, I have to say, your cover is GORGEOUS! Very eye-catching!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Just liked Sarah and Sam too.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

I believe this is my page (but I've only recently tried out this Facebook thing and am not sure):

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Thrillers-by-Eric-Christopherson/121658284541764?ref=sgm

Now I will go and "like" each of you ...


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Eric C said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Thrillers-by-Eric-Christopherson/121658284541764?ref=sgm


This link is broken. I found it here:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Thrillers-by-Eric-Christopherson/121658284541764?ref=search


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

Liked:

Sam
Eric

Nice pages guys 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Fantasy-Series-Called-Luthiels-Song/13532573386?v=wall&ref=sgm


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Okay, "like"d as many as I could, couldn't "like" some of you and don't know why ...


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

kcmay said:


> This link is broken. I found it here:
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Thrillers-by-Eric-Christopherson/121658284541764?ref=search


Thanks! (And WTF? Don't know how this Facebook thingie ever caught on.)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

William Campbell said:


> I created a page for the books today.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dead-Forever-by-William-Campbell/142969715725053
> 
> I'll be hooking up with all the rest of you one by one...


I "liked" your page


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, I just "liked" everyone up to here...and there were some I already "liked", though I don't ever remember doing so. Go figure.

Here are my two, for my author page and the business page:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Robert-Duperre/120730494422?ref=ts

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/The-Rift-Online/116529541710594?ref=ts


----------



## trusmis (Aug 5, 2010)

I liked you all.
And thanks to this thread I finally got encouraged and created a page for myself as author:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jordi-Polo/143022789052588?v=wall

I think it is getting tedious to go throught all the links in this thread, maybe the original poster want to edit his post and add them all together.

I hope someone "likes" me, my page is brand new so you will be first fans


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I've added everyone.

I think this is a great idea!  The more networking the better, I say!  

Thank you to add who have LIKED my page as well, I truly appreciate any advice/suggestions/corrections/constructive criticism you may offer!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

What the heck. Just created one for me half-orcs, in case anyone is interested. I've got some silly plans for it, so we'll see if it pans out or not.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/The-Half-Orcs/146517335374473?ref=sgm

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

My Facebook page (for my book) is:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/The-Resurrection-of-Deacon-Shader/81846329287?ref=ts

Liking everyone else!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

UPDATE: 
I added all links submitted as of 11:30 AM EDT 08/09/2010 to the OP
Great to see such a positive response to this.


The real advantages of this interconnectedness will come later on, as our book updates begin showing up on everyone's profile pages (and thereby visible to each of our profile friends (assuming that they visit your profile.)) Hopefully we will all play "fair" and no one will try to spam everyone else with excessive self-promotions. Since it's just as easy to "unlike" someone as "like" them, I think that issue would quickly solve itself if it happened... 

Also, once you gain at least 25 "fans" you can acquire a short Facebook username by going here: http://www.facebook.com/username/
For example my original author page was:
www.facebook.com/pages/Joseph-Rhea-Author/134060719964207
and today I was able to change it to:
www.facebook.com/Joseph.Rhea.Author


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

And here is mine: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312?v=info&ref=ts


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

I updated all author/book links submitted as of 8:30 AM EDT 08/10/2010 to the original post (20 members as of today).
If I missed anyone, please let me know.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

I've liked everyone posted since my last post.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's mine. Haven't had time to add everyone, but I'm sure there will be more and I have to head off to work, but will check back this afternoon and click on everyone.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Jacody-Ives-Mysteries/109694425750857


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's my link: http://www.facebook.com/pages/LCEvans-Author/132901216752718#!/pages/LCEvans-Author/132901216752718?v=info

I'll add everyone.

Thanks.

Linda


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Here's my link: http://www.facebook.com/pages/LCEvans-Author/132901216752718#!/pages/LCEvans-Author/132901216752718?v=info
> 
> I'll add everyone.
> 
> ...


Added to top list.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone else want to join the Kindleboards Facebook Authorpage Community (KFAC)?


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Sheesh--I'm such a social media idiot.  I'd like to do this, but I'm confused.  Do I have to set up a different type of account or page from the one I already have to do this?  I made myself an author page a while back, which does not have people linked to it (clearly, I'm not a regular Facebooker); can I just use that?  It does get automatic posts when I put stuff on my blog or at Scribd and a few other places, and I don't want to torture people with those.  Help!  What do I need to do to participate?

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Fantastic idea, Joseph.

Here is my Author Page (I've been working on it for a good while now).

I'll go like the others.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

meromana said:


> Sheesh--I'm such a social media idiot. I'd like to do this, but I'm confused. Do I have to set up a different type of account or page from the one I already have to do this? I made myself an author page a while back, which does not have people linked to it (clearly, I'm not a regular Facebooker); can I just use that? It does get automatic posts when I put stuff on my blog or at Scribd and a few other places, and I don't want to torture people with those. Help! What do I need to do to participate?
> 
> Thanks,
> Maria


Yep, it sounds like you'd just use your author page. As long as it's a "page" that works differently from your regular "profile."


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Great idea! Here's the page for my book. Now I'm going to get down to "liking" the others!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Powerless-The-Fantasy-Adventure-Series/112468162130737?ref=ts


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

meromana said:


> Sheesh--I'm such a social media idiot. I'd like to do this, but I'm confused. Do I have to set up a different type of account or page from the one I already have to do this? I made myself an author page a while back, which does not have people linked to it (clearly, I'm not a regular Facebooker); can I just use that? It does get automatic posts when I put stuff on my blog or at Scribd and a few other places, and I don't want to torture people with those. Help! What do I need to do to participate?
> 
> Thanks,
> Maria


Maria,
Here is the official instructions on "How to create a Facebook page" - http://www.facebook.com/FacebookPages
PM me if you still need help!

Also, I just updated the OP with the two new links from MosesSiregarIII and foreverjuly (with fixed link).


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's mine. Now I'm off to like those pages I haven't liked already...

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/RJKellerBooks


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Here's mine. Now I'm off to like those pages I haven't liked already...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/RJKellerBooks


Added to OP with fixed link

I am not online during the weekends, so just post your page, and I will update the OP with all the new links on Monday.

p.s. Completely off topic, but do you think Amazon will sue me for using their K3 image in my banner below? If it helps, I have a K3 on order... 
Cheers, all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

I think the new banner looks good. I doubt Amazon will notice or care!


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> Maria,
> Here is the official instructions on "How to create a Facebook page" - http://www.facebook.com/FacebookPages
> PM me if you still need help!


You know, I can manage a billion-record database, create a web page from scratch, and even run complex statistical tests, but I couldn't find the d*mn help page at Facebook! Thank you kindly, Sir.

Here is my glorious (5 minute) creation: Maria's New Facebook Page.

Now I have to go figure out how to "like" everybody. At least it will look as though I have some friends  .

--Maria


----------



## Lafittewriter (Aug 6, 2010)

Great idea!
Here's my link

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Lafittes-Black-Box/251980935065?ref=ts


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I have 'liked' everyone pages and I really actually do LIKE all of your pages, lol.  Thank you all for the opportunity!

To those of you who have also 'liked' my page, thank you in return!

I've posted several chapters for my 2nd book and I've posted the first chapter of my 3rd book (I've hit a tad of writer's block on the 2nd book and need to step away for a bit).  I'd love if you all had a chance to take a peek and off any suggestions/constructive concriticism. 



Thanks again all and have a WONDERFUL weekend!!


----------



## dlanzarotta (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is mine: http://www.facebook.com/imprintedsoulsseries


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's my author page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Melanie-Nilles-Author/179846669663?v=info&ref=ts


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Jeseph,
I went ahead and "liked" you. 
My page is http://www.facebook.com/?sk=welcome&cs=2#!/profile.php?id=100001224804433

I tried to go ahead and add as many people as I could (recognize.). Please feel free to friend me.

Thnaks,
Gabriela


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm suddenly hungry for chicken!

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1795751025&ref=profile&v=info


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I'm suddenly hungry for chicken!


Haha! That's a random thought


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Been on Facebook for ages. I seem to have hit that magic 5000 number, so can't add anyone else who requests until it shifts back under five.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Harry-Shannon/51159185860?ref=nf


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

I think I got everyone up to here...


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Harry Shannon said:


> Been on Facebook for ages. I seem to have hit that magic 5000 number, so can't add anyone else who requests until it shifts back under five


Wow! I want 5000 fans!


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Great idea! I have done that with a few of the people you have listed already as they are part in the book club I have on facebook. (anyone interested in joining can check it out: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Reining-In/97001898465?ref=ts#!/pages/Breakout-Books/118299388199910?ref=ts )

Feel free to add me if you like: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Reining-In/97001898465?ref=ts


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine Reader's Group on Facebook is here:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=44233133411#!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Could you pleas add:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/The-Memoirs-of-Harry-Chesterton/172145331863?ref=ts


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Updated all page links submitted as of 8:30 AM EDT 08/16/2010

M.R. Mathias and Gabriela Popa - you each submitted links to your profile, not your author or book page.
Please see OP for more info (or PM me) 

Also, I think I should mention that there is a general presumption that anyone submitting their page to this group is agreeing to "like" everyone else in the group. Everyone understands this, correct? If 50 people from KB "like" you and you don't like each of them back, then you are sending your posts to all of them without returning the favor. As I mentioned in the OP, pages are like "one-way streets" of information, and the only way to turn these connections in to two-way streets is to like every single author who likes you. That's also why I'm taking the time to put all links in the OP, so that everyone can go through the list quickly.

Anyway, I'll jump off my soapbox now and go like all the new members... 
Thanks all


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for keeping the list in the OP up to date. It's SO much easier than scrolling through the posts would be, and I appreciate you taking the time to do it.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> Thanks for keeping the list in the OP up to date. It's SO much easier than scrolling through the posts would be, and I appreciate you taking the time to do it.


I second RJ's comment!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Thanks for keeping the list in the OP up to date. It's SO much easier than scrolling through the posts would be, and I appreciate you taking the time to do it.


No problem. With 32 links (so far) spread across 3 pages, it would take people a while to click on them all. Plus, many are not formatted correctly for some reason.
Please, all new members, double check your posted links by clicking on them. They should look something like this:

```
http://www.facebook.com/pages/YourName/1234567890
```
 unless you have over 25 "fans" and have applied for a short username like this:

```
http://www.facebook.com/YourName
```
If anyone else has a Facebook account and wants to create an separate author page (or book page), please go to http://www.facebook.com/FacebookPages then return here and post your link. If other members are checking back regularly, you should have over 30 fans right away...


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

sibelhodge said:


> All updated!


I added numbers to each link, so that returning members like you can more easily remember where they left off.
Thanks for updating!

Everyone one this list should have at least 31 members at this point. If you don't, please bump this thread so that previous members will be reminded to update their links. Also, remember, when you reach 25 members, you can go to http://www.facebook.com/username and apply for a short user name. Then PM me and I will update your link here.

Cheers all.


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

The list at the beginning of the thread is great! I've liked everyone and would love it if you would all do the same for me!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/JC-Phelps/116756508344894?ref=ts

Thanks!


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

Great idea! Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/S.O.EspositoBooks


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

JCPhelps and soesposito - added both to OP.
34 KB members now...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

This is FaceBook page for _Falling Star_.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=106695884228

I discovered an interesting fact about FaceBook that I want to share with everyone. If you post something on your page with words that are the title of one of FaceBook's "community pages,' then your post shows up on that page as a 'related post." Everyone may know this already. Some of the community pages are quite large and if anyone is looking at the community page they will see your product placement.

For example, my book is about mysterious objects discovered in the ocean. So if I post a note saying that one of my characters was "a *marine science* graduate turned warrior." Then that post will show up on the *Marine Science* community page as a related post. Give it a try. Not all pages have related posts, but all community pages seem to. Give it a try - it's free advertising. 

Phil


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread. We'll hop aboard!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Matthew-Stefanie-Verish-The-World-of-Secramore/42065372901

Time to check out some of these other FB pages.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


> This is FaceBook page for _Falling Star_.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=106695884228
> 
> ...


Great tip! I didn't know this. Thanks!


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's the page for my novel, _The Chosen_. Currently only available in analog editions, but the Kindle version should be available within a couple weeks. 

[URL=http://www.facebook]http://www.facebook.com/pages/TheChosenNovel/[/url]


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

kcmay said:


> Got everyone Liked who posted after I did.
> 
> Sam, I have to say, your cover is GORGEOUS! Very eye-catching!


Thanks!

Here's the new one. Which do you think is better?










BTW, liked you and travesing this thread for more likes.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Joseph Rhea said:


> Also, once you gain at least 25 "fans" you can acquire a short Facebook username by going here: http://www.facebook.com/username/
> For example my original author page was:
> www.facebook.com/pages/Joseph-Rhea-Author/134060719964207
> and today I was able to change it to:
> www.facebook.com/Joseph.Rhea.Author


Thanks for the tip, Mr. Rhea. That took like 2 seconds to do.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Great idea.  I hope I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Updated all 37 page links submitted as of 9:00 AM EDT 08/18/2010


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Off thread: How do you put the text next to your image in your signature?  I'm new at this.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Off thread: How do you put the text next to your image in your signature? I'm new at this.


I made a "table" in my signature. See this thread for the code: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30422.msg558819.html#msg558819


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Hey Joseph...When I click on this link, I get a "this page doesn't exist" message.

37) http://www.facebook.com/pages/TheChosenNovel

Sandy


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Hey Joseph...When I click on this link, I get a "this page doesn't exist" message.
> 
> 37) http://www.facebook.com/pages/TheChosenNovel
> 
> Sandy


You're correct. It should have been http://www.facebook.com/TheChosenNovel (without the /pages part in the middle)
In John Hartness' original post, the text was wrong, but the internal link was correct. 
Fixed in the OP now!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it too late to get in on this? I have had some crazy virus on my network router and missed all the fun.

Here's my FB link--what do I need to do?

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Whisper-to-a-Scream-by-Karen-Berner/299878283817

Thanks much,
Karen


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the former Fan page thingie going

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Harry-Shannon/51159185860?ref=nf


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Updated! All 39 page links submitted as of 11:00 AM EDT 08/19/2010 now listed in the original post (OP) to this thread.
Let's welcome the newer members by liking their pages...


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Joe,

Finally got my 25 fans so here's my official author page:
http://www.facebook.com/Debra.L.Martin.Author

Looks like I've got a lot of Likes to click on.

Thanks very much.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I must be the only one who can't figure out how to get that short URL. Is it a setting or something? Help!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

kcmay said:


> I must be the only one who can't figure out how to get that short URL. Is it a setting or something? Help!


Don't feel bad, I had a hard time too!

I believe I went to www.facebook.com/username and then I had to select pages and a box appeared for me to type in a name. I hope this explanation helps (even if just a little bit!)


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

OH! Wow that was really easy. Thank you!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Mine is here:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Red-Cross-of-Gold-Assassin-Chronicles/116868838327249


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I had some of these before, but I got them all now and saw some more interesting books for future reading. Great idea, Mr. Rhea, but I noticed that one of the authors is on your list twice.  Sorry, I forgot his name (being a member of the Distracted Person's Club) but he's near the bottom first name Harry.  Great idea!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I had some of these before, but I got them all now and saw some more interesting books for future reading. Great idea, Mr. Rhea, but I noticed that one of the authors is on your list twice. Sorry, I forgot his name (being a member of the Distracted Person's Club) but he's near the bottom first name Harry. Great idea!


Thanks for spotting that--fixed.

Also, added yours, Brendan


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the clicks, gang! We've been making the rounds returning the favor.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Updated my "likes". BTW, Joe, thanks for putting all the links in the top post. Now to update, I just have to start at the bottom and keep liking until I no longer see the "Like" button.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

I just created mine!
It's still one of those long links!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Delyse-Trink/112860812102303

I liked everyone listed so far!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Updated the OP with all 41 page links submitted as of 8:00 AM EDT 08/23/2010


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Here is my link for Failing Test. Thanks.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=113897971961168&ref=ts


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

(in the voice of my elderly aunt)

My my, have we grown...


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

robertduperre said:


> (in the voice of my elderly aunt)
> 
> My my, have we grown...


Not only has the group grown quickly, it has just reached the all important number, "42"

a) In Douglas Adams' The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, 42 is the number from which all meaning ("the meaning of life, the universe, and everything") could be derived. 
b) Two physical constants in the universe are the speed of light and the diameter of a proton. It takes light 10 to the minus 42nd power seconds to cross the diameter of a proton. 
c) It was the number of hours that Juliet slept when she took the potion in Shakespeare's great tragedy. 
d) The angle at which light reflects off of water to create a rainbow is 42 degrees.

[geek=off]


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Joseph Rhea said:


> Not only has the group grown quickly, it has just reached the all important number, "42"
> 
> a) In Douglas Adams' The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, 42 is the number from which all meaning ("the meaning of life, the universe, and everything") could be derived.
> b) Two physical constants in the universe are the speed of light and the diameter of a proton. It takes light 10 to the minus 42nd power seconds to cross the diameter of a proton.
> ...


And now it's 43, which is

* The designation of Interstate 43, a freeway in Wisconsin.
* The code for direct dial international phone calls to Austria.
* "43", a song by Level 42 on the album Level 42
* "43," a song by Mushroomhead on the album "Mushroomhead"
* George W. Bush, 43rd president of the United States
* U.S.S. Coral Sea CV-43 (Aircraft Carrier)
* The name of a popular Spanish liqueur, Cuarenta y tres which is distilled with 43 different herbs and spices

I love Wiki. 

I haven't done much with my 'official' Facebook page, but it can be found at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Carolyn-Kephart/109058592462628. My social page is http://www.facebook.com/carolyn.kephart.

CK
The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> And now it's 43, which is
> 
> * The designation of Interstate 43, a freeway in Wisconsin.
> * The code for direct dial international phone calls to Austria.
> ...


and let's not forget
* Carolyn Kephart is now the 43rd member of the Kindleboard Facebook Author Community!

Welcome!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

All caught up again.  And a quick question - I have a "Facebook (1) | Valmore Daniels" on the title of my facebook page.  Anyone know what the "1" means?


----------



## dlanzarotta (Jul 14, 2010)

All caught up.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Valmore Daniels said:


> All caught up again. And a quick question - I have a "Facebook (1) | Valmore Daniels" on the title of my facebook page. Anyone know what the "1" means?


I think that's telling you that you have one message, event, or some other announcement waiting for you to read.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't know if I've said this already, but thank you, Joseph, for not only putting this thread together, but for keeping it up to date! I've enjoyed becoming fans of all authors here.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Went through and liked or joined all 43 pages.

I'd love to add my page to the list. It's: http://www.facebook.com/daniel.pyle.fiction


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Karen: Thank you! 
Daniel: added. 
44 members now.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Went through and liked everyone pages.  All caught up for now.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi. everyone. 

Just wanted you to know that I added all of your pages on my site's "Favorite Pages" section, except the two that I couldn't access in that way because they are groups. 

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

Alright, I'm all caught up for now. Thanks to everyone for clicking through!


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't have a facebook page, but the main character of my novel does, and he's not too pleased about a book being written about him:

http://www.facebook.com/people/Whatley-Tupper/100001538558776


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Just wanted to give you all my new 'easy' Facebook address 

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorJ.A.Titus

(and secretly wanted to bump this thread so that maybe we could entice some new recruits )


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

julieannfelicity said:


> Just wanted to give you all my new 'easy' Facebook address
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/AuthorJ.A.Titus
> 
> (and secretly wanted to bump this thread so that maybe we could entice some new recruits )


I updated the OP - still holding at 44 Facebook page links as of 10:30 PM EDT 08/31/2010

rudykerkhoven - I didn't add your link because it is a user "profile" not a "page" (see the original post for the difference)
It is still there for others to see and befriend if they want, though. I hope you understand...

Anyone else with an author page or book page you want to share?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/MR-Mathias-Authors-Page/156005194415256?ref=sgm

Here's mine. Anyone with suggestions or INSTRUCTIONS on how I can make it look good please feel free. I am computer illiterate.... 

It tokk me 5 minutes just to get to my Authors page from my regular face book page. lol


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/MR-Mathias-Authors-Page/156005194415256?ref=sgm
> 
> Here's mine. Anyone with suggestions or INSTRUCTIONS on how I can make it look good please feel free. I am computer illiterate....
> 
> It tokk me 5 minutes just to get to my Authors page from my regular face book page. lol


Looks good to me. Just need to get some fans directed to your page. I see you have Breakout Books listed as a favorite page! I like it! I will add yours to the Breakout Books list as well!!!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/MR-Mathias-Authors-Page/156005194415256?ref=sgm
> 
> Here's mine. Anyone with suggestions or INSTRUCTIONS on how I can make it look good please feel free. I am computer illiterate....
> 
> It tokk me 5 minutes just to get to my Authors page from my regular face book page. lol


I updated the OP with your link.
We now have 45 interlinked members!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> Updated the OP with your link.
> We now have 45 interlinked members!


Uh...... By instructions I meant INSTRUCTIONS,  are you saying you updated the OP or I should update the OP? lol

All my fans are on my regular facebook page, my Goodreads page, and my Blog page, is there an invite button, or do I have to message all 88 of them one at a time?

This next display of hilaric smilies is for your enetertainment, please take a moment to enjoy them:


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Uh...... By instructions I meant INSTRUCTIONS,  are you saying you updated the OP or I should update the OP? lol
> 
> All my fans are on my regular facebook page, my Goodreads page, and my Blog page, is there an invite button, or do I have to message all 88 of them one at a time?
> 
> This next display of hilaric smilies is for your enetertainment, please take a moment to enjoy them:


If I'm understanding your question,  , you don't have to do anything aside from telling us your Facebook fan page. Joe puts them in the first post (updates it each time we get a new listing) so that it's easier to go to everyone else's Facebook fan page to 'LIKE' them. So you now need to go to the first post and click on each link and hit the LIKE button when the Facebook page loads (yup, all 44 of them  ).

BTW to find your author's page, I believe on the FB page you go to MANAGE under SETTINGS (it's the first link from the right) and then when the pop-up appears, you click on your author's page. I am not seeing the FB page right this second (it's blocked at work) so I'm doing that from memory, lol, so hopefully I'm not leading you astray


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> If I'm understanding your question,  , you don't have to do anything aside from telling us your Facebook fan page. Joe puts them in the first post (updates it each time we get a new listing) so that it's easier to go to everyone else's Facebook fan page to 'LIKE' them. So you now need to go to the first post and click on each link and hit the LIKE button when the Facebook page loads (yup, all 44 of them  ).
> 
> BTW to find your author's page, I believe on the FB page you go to MANAGE under SETTINGS (it's the first link from the right) and then when the pop-up appears, you click on your author's page. I am not seeing the FB page right this second (it's blocked at work) so I'm doing that from memory, lol, so hopefully I'm not leading you astray


Thanks!!!!! Now I understand!  OK Every one has been "Like Button Pressed" !


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

I'll be "liking" pages this evening.

Here's mine (I think). Every time I'm on either of my pages, it seems the URL in the menu bar is different.

I hope these work.

 [URL=http://www.facebook.com/pages/Helena-MT/Get-It-Together-Productions/101756636550386]http://www.facebook.com/pages/Helena-MT/Get-It-Together-Productions/101756636550386?ref=sgml[/url]

 [URL=http://www.facebook.com/profile.php]http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001548217736[/url]


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/KristenPainterAuthor - and I just updated the welcome page today!


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Forgot to post my author page. You guys don't have to like this one if you've already liked the Reining In page, though.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-Judd-Author/138033632907059?v=wall


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Kristen Painter said:


> http://www.facebook.com/KristenPainterAuthor - and I just updated the welcome page today!


Ooooh ... me likey! I'll take cover #1 (he's smoookin' - picture Jim Carrey saying it in The Mask).

Ok, back to business (wiping drool from my chin), how'd you do your welcome page. That's really neat!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Update: All 48 page links submitted as of 3:30 PM EDT 09/08/2010 have now been added to the OP
Older members please make sure you are up to date with your "likes" - I am!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> Update: All 48 page links submitted as of 3:30 PM EDT 09/08/2010 have now been added to the OP
> Older members please make sure you are up to date with your "likes" - I am!


Great job, Joseph. You're doing us a good service.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Great job, Joseph. You're doing us a good service.


Thanks!


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's my fan page, I think. Haven't really been on FB much.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Ruth-Francisco/140158593784?v=wall&ref=sgm


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

kayakruthie said:


> Here's my fan page, I think. Haven't really been on FB much.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Ruth-Francisco/140158593784?v=wall&ref=sgm


You're number 49 on the list now, Ruth, so you should have upwards of 48 new fans soon!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I've been stuck around 36 for a while -- and one of those is my niece.


----------



## jwasserman (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is mine: http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/group.php?gid=138846849468071&ref=ts

My book is set locally to me so I recently added some photographs where some of the story is set.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's the Fan Page I set up

http://www.facebook.com/cskully#!/group.php?gid=207709349545&ref=ts


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Amazon Author's Page: http://www.amazon.com/R.-Doug-Wicker/e/B001KI9JM6

Facebook Author's Page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/R-Doug-Wicker-Author/148560481841255


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been trying to check in once a week to catch up.  This is a Fantastic Idea (note the capitalization).  All caught up again


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Updated OP with all 52 page links submitted as of 9:30 AM EDT 09/09/2010


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

My facebook page for _Wishful Thinking _is here:http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wishful-Thinking-FantasyMystery-Novella/120123714678265

And the one for Carousel can be found here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Carousel-ebook/141600812538114


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

kcmay said:


> I've been stuck around 36 for a while -- and one of those is my niece.


Ditto! My numbers have been stuck for a while now too ~

I've "liked" everybody on the list, but it doesn't appear that it's being reciprocated 

Sandy


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Me either. I think I noticed an increase of about 5.  Bummer.  I did go back through the list to make sure I didn't miss any, and somehow I did manage to miss 2 of them.  Glad I checked.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Ditto! My numbers have been stuck for a while now too ~
> 
> I've "liked" everybody on the list, but it doesn't appear that it's being reciprocated
> 
> Sandy


I'm hoping that by taking the time to update the original post so often, previous members will see it and then go down the list and "like" all the new members. As for me, I "like" every single new person I add to the list, and if after a few weeks I see that they haven't returned the favor, I will simply "unlike" them. This can only work as a two-way street, and if my posts are not going to be showing up on their page, then theirs will not be showing up on mine. Seems fair, doesn't it?

Hopefully everyone will take a few seconds today to update their links.

p.s. We're up to 53 now!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone.

I have added several of the new people on the "Favorite Pages" section of the "A Whisper to a Scream" fan page. I think you will get more exposure, since that page has more followers than my personal page.

Thanks, Joseph, for doing this. 

Karen


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Ditto! My numbers have been stuck for a while now too ~
> 
> I've "liked" everybody on the list, but it doesn't appear that it's being reciprocated
> 
> Sandy


I'm pretty sure I added everyone ... I did it with my personal page (which ya'll are welcome to add me as a friend if you'd like, and even as a neighbor if you play Frontierville or Petville, lol  ), under Julie Titus (same picture as my avatar).

I haven't added xandy3 yet though ... it's blocked at work, but I will go on tonight and add the latest additions! Thanks to all of you who have already 'liked' my page, it's GREATLY appreciated!! <3


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Great idea!

My books: http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Cassandra-Ellis-Mysteries-Dead-to-Writes/137019089664088?ref=ts


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> I have added several of the new people on the "Favorite Pages" section of the "A Whisper to a Scream" fan page. I think you will get more exposure, since that page has more followers than my personal page.
> 
> Karen


I have done that with several, but I do need to go update it. I will also add them to the Breakout Books page if I haven't already! (I can't do that with groups, though. Only fan pages)


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> Here is my address.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=100001299967949
> 
> ...


Vianka,

You listed your profile, but we are only linking pages (or groups) here for the reasons listed on the original post. 
If you decide to create one (how to do this is also linked on the origial post) please tell us here. 
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Christopher-M-Divver/148258135197467


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

div said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Christopher-M-Divver/148258135197467


Christopher, You are already on the list - #48


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay!

Thank you Joseph.

Vianka


----------



## ecaggiani (Sep 7, 2010)

Just created mine!

http://www.facebook.com/TracksAndHorizons

Thanks!


----------



## jwasserman (Aug 30, 2010)

joined/liked everyone- if i missed you let me know

hit me back!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm there too...

http://www.facebook.com/libby.hellmann#!/pages/Libby-Fischer-Hellmann/92634678405?ref=ts


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok - I confirmed, I am ALL up to date


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

56 page links updated on the OP at 10:30 AM EDT 09/10/2010


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I don't know if I've listed mine before, so here it is:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Red-Cross-of-Gold-Assassin-Chronicles/116868838327249


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I don't know if I've listed mine before, so here it is:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Red-Cross-of-Gold-Assassin-Chronicles/116868838327249


You posted earlier, Brendan, you are number 40.

Everyone, please check the OP before reposting links here. I am taking the time to post every single link on the OP with numbers so that this thread doesn't get filled up with multiple posts (it's already pretty long!)

Healyb - you are there now (number 57).

Have a good weekend everyone. I won't update this list until Monday, but please go ahead and post your Facebooks pages here.
Cheers all!


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

I just added everyone to the Breakout Books page so all the readers over there can check out your pages.  I can't add your page to the page's favorites if it's a group, but feel free to post it on the main page if you like!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Dawn Judd said:


> I just added everyone to the Breakout Books page so all the readers over there can check out your pages. I can't add your page to the page's favorites if it's a group, but feel free to post it on the main page if you like!


Thank you, Dawn!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

> Christopher, You are already on the list - #48


Yeah, thanks Joe. I was experiencing some issues with the link so I re-posted it.


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> Thank you, Dawn!


No problem. Sorry I didn't get it done sooner!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Lots of good pages on here. Join 'em up, folks


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Still holding at 57 members...


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/ryne.douglas.pearson


Added - we now have 58 page links as of 2:00 PM EDT 09/23/2010
Older members please add the newer members to your "likes"


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Most of you are allreday on mine.... but here it is for others http://www.facebook.com/pages/MR-Mathias-Authors-Page/156005194415256?ref=sgm


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Most of you are allreday on mine.... but here it is for others http://www.facebook.com/pages/MR-Mathias-Authors-Page/156005194415256?ref=sgm


M.R.
I listed you a couple of weeks ago on the original post - you are number 45!
Joe


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> M.R.
> I listed you a couple of weeks ago on the original post - you are number 45!
> Joe


See there... how forgetful I am...lmao I guess I should have dug further back than the previous page...


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's mine. I'll try to get to everyone's pages later tonight. Thanks 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Fourth-Dimension/117012878352393


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Oddly enough, I just thought about this thread last night, dug it up, and went through the list to catch up. I think I've "liked" everybody so far.

Now, can anybody tell me the trick to getting your blog feed up on your fan page? I've followed the directions on how to do it, and yet it always tells me my feed is invalid. I use my feed in multiple places, and it works fine, so I don't think that's really the problem. Alternatively, can someone suggest an app or tool that will make it easy to get some useful content up there? I already maintain a nice blog, an Amazon author page, a Goodreads author page, LibraryThing, etc., etc., etc. I really don't want to have to keep up yet another site on Facebook, but I can see that I need to have _something _there.

Suggestions?

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

ravendta said:


> Here's mine. I'll try to get to everyone's pages later tonight. Thanks
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Fourth-Dimension/117012878352393


Cool cover art. I dig it.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

www.facebook.com/ronnelldporter


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I've liked or joined all the 58 links so far.

Here is my own page for this great project: http://www.facebook.com/AuthorJasmineGiacomo


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

RonnellDPorter said:


> www.facebook.com/ronnelldporter


Ronnell, you submitted a link to your Facebook PROFILE, and this thread is just linking Facebook PAGES (or GROUPS)--see OP for the difference and why we are doing this.

As for the others, I updated the OP to include all 60 Page links submitted as of 11am EDT 9/24/2010
Joe


----------



## dorothyanne (Aug 7, 2010)

Done!  Facebook page is:

D. A. Spruzen


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

dorothyanne said:


> Done! Facebook page is:
> 
> D. A. Spruzen


I think you forgot to give us a link, Dorthy Anne.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

October 1st bump to see if there are any new members, and to remind current members to update their links.
The easiest way I've found to keep current is to simply start at the bottom of the list (in the original post) and work your way up. As soon as you go to a page that you've already "liked" then you've got everyone.
Also, if anyone has less than 50 likes (~85% of the list) please post here and maybe it will remind others members to add you.
Thanks all,
Joe


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I have 40 Likes from this board.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's my page (just started it)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Laura-Vosika-Author/161815603843962?created#!/pages/Laura-Vosika-Author/161815603843962?v=wall

I'll go back and see if someone has already answered this, but if not, how do I 'like' your pages from my author page, rather than from my profile?


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for coordinating this, Joseph...you're awesome in your support of everyone else!

I've got a site set up for the Infinion Series at

http://facebook.com/theinfinionseries

Unfortunately, created the page with Regression and can't figure out how to change the overall name although I was able to create the username for the page.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Joseph, I'd love to be included.

Here is my page: www.facebook.com/LearnMeGood

Thanks!

John Pearson


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

John, Kathy and harpwriter, I added your pages to my novel's pages I like list. I have more people on that page than on my personal pages, so I hope that translates into more views for you.

Joseph, thanks again for doing this.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Tree of Life book here on Facebook (by Elita F. Daniels)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tree-of-Life/345883351198?ref=ts

Many kind thanks for doing this.


----------



## HL Arledge (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm at...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/HL-Arledge/349368442231


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

how time sensitive. I just this weekend created a page. I had a freelance page before and revamped it. I could use some fans. grin

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Theas-Writing-Page/122231651163413?ref=ts


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

cool
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Suzanne-Tyrpak/144232238928903?v=wall&ref=ts


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

No Good Deed


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, 8 new members this week! Sorry I got behind in checking this post...
We now have 68 page links as of 1:00 PM EDT 10/05/2010 and all have been added to the OP.
All previous 60 members please update your "likes" to include the new members...


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

I know I already posted my page for The Fourth Dimension, but I also have a page called "Retail Ramblings" which is a comedy blog about my life in retail.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Retail-Ramblings/136983647593?ref=nf

Thanks!


----------



## Basil Sands (Aug 18, 2010)

Well then...here is my face in book format.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Caught up, and thank you, Karen!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

70 members! I like round numbers!

All 70 page links submitted as of 10:00 AM EDT 10/07/2010 are now on the original post (OP)


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm working a team nowadays. www.SupernalFriends.com Here is our fan page

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Supernal-Friends/317388567992

Pop over there to see the October Readers' Contest to win a $10 Amazon Gift Card

Dana Taylor


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

caught up


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Dana Taylor said:


> I'm working a team nowadays. www.SupernalFriends.com Here is our fan page
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Supernal-Friends/317388567992
> 
> ...


Added


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Got everyone  

Dawn


----------



## Chris J. Randolph (Jul 1, 2010)

Got two, actually...

Oktopod Digital Press, my label.
And the brand spankin' new page for my book, Stars Rain Down.

I'll be running through and _liking_ everyone else throughout the day. Man alive, I need to stop hopping into these threads so late.


----------



## DavidRM (Sep 21, 2010)

I created my Facebook page this week:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Michael/119970934726438

-David


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I've just created my page and would love to be included!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Monique-Martin-Author/132268193491541

I'll go back through the thread and like everyone who's come before me!

ETA: The link above is the new, more betterer one.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, I'm all caught up!


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm up to date with all 71 pages on the list. I've only got 27 Likes on mine...please help me out, folks, if you haven't already.

Thanks,
Maria

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Maria-Elizabeth-Romana/126235807422734?v=wall


----------



## Chris J. Randolph (Jul 1, 2010)

And I'm all caught up. Phew.



meromana said:


> I'm up to date with all 71 pages on the list. I've only got 27 Likes on mine...please help me out, folks, if you haven't already.


Definitely gotcha, Maria.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Ugh. Okay, my personal profile and my professional fan page both have the same name (mine) and I can't edit that. Is that going to be a problem? Can I make my personal page available only to friends and keep my Page public?

ETA: I bit the bullet and created a new page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Monique-Martin-Author/132268193491541 and will be deleting the other. Sorry for the confusion and extra effort!


----------



## DavidRM (Sep 21, 2010)

OK. Got everyone. I think. That list at the front is very convenient. =)

-David


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

I've been away from the boards for a few days, but I wanted to add my page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shelley-Stout/116887518693?ref=mf

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=100001608150977 thats mine.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Travis haselton said:


> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=100001608150977 thats mine.


Travis, that's your "profile" link, and we are only listing "page" links here. See the original post for more clarification, and then post your page if you so desire...


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

I just added 8 new links from the weekend to the OP, bringing the total to 77 pages (as of 3:00 PM EDT 10/12/2010)

Everyone please update your "likes" as many new members are not getting their fair share of reciprocation. Just start at the bottom and work your way up. When you find a page you've already liked, you should be caught up! Only takes a minute or so...


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Whew! Just got done 'liking' a bunch of these.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I added all the pages listed since my last visit to my page's favorites list.  

Welcome to the new people.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, I think I got everybody's page. I went through and liked or joined everyone on the list. If I missed you, let me know!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I've added a new page for the upcoming book and would appreciate some Likes: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/The-Venom-of-Vipers/156741421023905

Thanks!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm all caught up!  For some reason I swear I 'liked' several pages already, but when I went there again, I had to re-like them.  Makes me wonder if FB didn't update it appropriately.  If you don't see me (Julie Titus) on your page, let me know (and I'm sorry!).

Have a great Wednesday everyone!!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

kcmay said:


> I've added a new page for the upcoming book and would appreciate some Likes: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/The-Venom-of-Vipers/156741421023905
> 
> Thanks!


added to the OP


----------



## krystiana (Oct 9, 2010)

This was a great idea.  Thank you.  I made a page: facebook.com/krystiana.  I'll be "liking" soon.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I've only been on Facebook a short time, and I don't know much about how it works. I am about to launch books under a pen name, so it would be nice to have a separate presence with that name. Can I do that? How do I make a fan page?


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> I've only been on Facebook a short time, and I don't know much about how it works. I am about to launch books under a pen name, so it would be nice to have a separate presence with that name. Can I do that? How do I make a fan page?


Here are step-by-step instructions to make a facebook fan page: http://www.facebook.com/FacebookPages


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

krystiana said:


> This was a great idea. Thank you. I made a page: facebook.com/krystiana. I'll be "liking" soon.


Can you provide a link to your page? facebook.com/krystiana takes me to someone who is not you (different name).


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> I've only been on Facebook a short time, and I don't know much about how it works. I am about to launch books under a pen name, so it would be nice to have a separate presence with that name. Can I do that? How do I make a fan page?


Robin,

The link from Joseph does help, but if you have any questions don't be afraid to PM or e-mail me! I'll be happy to help you out!


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's mine, even though I have little idea what I'm doing. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cant-Get-There-From-Here/165740650119654


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Jeff_Tompkins said:


> Here's mine, even though I have little idea what I'm doing.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cant-Get-There-From-Here/165740650119654


Added! You're number 79 on the list now.
The list is getting so long, I may have to change to single spacing soon. 

Joe


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm all caught up. I have given my page a 'name,' so in case the previous link no longer works, the new link is: http://www.facebook.com/laura.vosika.author


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I loathe Facebook with the heat of a thousand suns.

But I surrender to the greater wisdom of the hive. Here is mine:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Space-Junque/160620330627818?v=info

and I too know not what I'm doing. I have to work all day tomorrow in the day job, but I'll have "liked" everybody by Friday -- or whatever it is I'm supposed to do!

Every day is an adventure, ha.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Bump ... any other lovely KB'ers want to join?  Readers welcome too!!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

been 'liking' like crazy

here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=lf#!/pages/Theas-Writing-Page/122231651163413?v=info


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi,

I haven't got an author page on face book but my book has its own page does that count.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Impeding-Justice-fan-page/164424630236221

I've also just made a blog page, does that count too?

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/

Mel


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

All caught up with the new additions!


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the information, Joseph. I'll try to do this.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

All 82 page links submitted as of 2:30 PM EDT 10/22/2010 are now on the OP

I also updated your revised link, Laura Vosika. 
If anyone has a revised link, please give me your member number on the OP and the new address and I will update it.
By revised link, I mean that after you gain at least 25 "fans" you can acquire a short Facebook username (if you want) by going here: http://www.facebook.com/username

Have a good weekend all!
Joe


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Joseph
My book, This Last Summer is just launched and so is my Facebook page!. 
It's at http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/pages/This-Last-Summer-by-Tania-Tirraoro/169210519761034
Going to click on all the others and have a good look!
Thanks for the thread.
Tania


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> All 82 page links submitted as of 2:30 PM EDT 10/22/2010 are now on the OP...


Great work doing this, Joe. Thanks for your effort. We're forming quite a FB club!


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

William Campbell said:


> Great work doing this, Joe. Thanks for your effort. We're forming quite a FB club!


Thanks for 'liking' my FB page William - I have to say I absolutely LOVE your covers - they're fantastic


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

TaniaLT said:


> Thanks for 'liking' my FB page William - I have to say I absolutely LOVE your covers - they're fantastic


My pleasure, and that's great of you to say about my covers. I appreciate that. The credit goes to my fabulous cover artist, Alan Gutierrez. In about a month, the third book is going off to him. I have no idea what he will come up with (as I never do). So I'm kinda excited, anxious, nervous, you know? We'll all know soon. I can't wait! Oh, gotta finish the rewrites first. Back to work.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

TaniaLT said:


> Hi Joseph
> My book, This Last Summer is just launched and so is my Facebook page!.
> It's at http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/pages/This-Last-Summer-by-Tania-Tirraoro/169210519761034
> Going to click on all the others and have a good look!
> ...


You're member #82 on the list!

Have a good weekend all.
Leave your new page links (or revised page links) here and I'll update on Monday.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

theapatra said:


> been 'liking' like crazy
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=lf#!/pages/Theas-Writing-Page/122231651163413?v=info


I added you earlier today, but then realized that you are already on the list (#66).

For everyone else, *please* don't re-list your page here if you are already on the list.
If you don't have many "likes," then feel free to mention it here, but just give your member number.
This list is already getting difficult to keep up to date as is. 
Thanks, gang!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm determined to get through this list, but my finger got tired of clicking. Will continue later!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

caught up


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

All updated


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> If anyone has a revised link, please give me your member number on the OP and the new address and I will update it.
> By revised link, I mean that after you gain at least 25 "fans" you can acquire a short Facebook username (if you want) by going here: http://www.facebook.com/username
> 
> Have a good weekend all!
> Joe


How cool! When did they start doing that? I'm #31. Here is the revised link for Reining In. My other pages don't have enough fans yet.
http://www.facebook.com/ReiningIn


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

#53 on the list new URL http://www.facebook.com/WishfulThinkingNovella


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I am caught up with listing everyone on my page's "likes" section. Please let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

I added the two revisions (updated links) and finally switched to single-line spacing on the OP.
Who knew this list would grow so big?


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/Travis-h/160537387314059 hey everyone


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm running a wee monthly competition over at my Facebook page, which many of you here have so kindly joined.

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle

It is for fans of the FB page only, but you can join just by "liking" the page if you havent already.

To enter all you have to do is leave a comment on my wall at the above page. Anything goes except spam. At the end of every month I'll draw a winner from the names of everyone who has commented that month and they'll get a free ebook.

This month's book is THE MIDNIGHT EYE FILES: THE AMULET


----------



## Dailyebookreviews (Oct 4, 2010)

Dailyebookreviews.com now has a Facebook page and we'd love you to drop by and join us - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dailyebookreviewscom/168011286557794?v=wall


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Dailyebookreviews said:


> Dailyebookreviews.com now has a Facebook page and we'd love you to drop by and join us - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dailyebookreviewscom/168011286557794?v=wall


Could you send me a request to join you please? I'm maxxed out at my own end and can't "like" anything unless I'm asked to.


----------



## 4dprefect (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't have a FB author page, but I do have a page specifically for Evil UnLtd, where I tend to share various extras etc.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=158734824146703

Join and become a fully fledged Minion today! 

SAF


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Caught up!


----------



## nancylynnjarvis (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi All,
May I give you my Facebook book page? http://www.facebook.com/ReganMcHenryRealEstateMysteries?ref=ts

There's a link to Youtube on it. The video is just 34 seconds long so you won't have to take too much of your time to see it. It's my first attempt at anything on Youtube and is a spoof of the O'Donnell ad "I'm not a witch" from a mystery writer's perspective.

Please take a look, and hopefully have a chuckle.
Nancy Lynn Jarvis


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

All 86 page links submitted as of 12:30 PM EDT 10/29/2010 have been added to the OP

Have a good weekend all!
Joe


----------



## 4dprefect (Oct 18, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> All 86 page links submitted as of 12:30 PM EDT 10/29/2010 have been added to the OP
> 
> Have a good weekend all!
> Joe


Hey, I remember a Joseph Rhea from authonomy... there can't be more than one, surely...?

SAF


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pale-Boundaries-Universe/108382575894704?v=wall


----------



## VHopkins_Author (Sep 15, 2010)

Might as well add mine.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1586493271#!/pages/Portland-OR/Vicki-Hopkins-Author/287168905516


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

I've added a very scary image of an early 1900s advertisement for radium-laced cosmetics.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shelley-Stout/116887518693?ref=mf


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

4dprefect said:


> Hey, I remember a Joseph Rhea from authonomy... there can't be more than one, surely...?
> 
> SAF


Hi Simon,
Yes, this is the same Joseph Rhea. You'll find several previous Authonomy members here, including Susanne O'Leary, Richard P-S, and many more.
Welcome!

Back to the subject of the thread, we have 88 interconnected Facebook members now, but I can see that many of the new members still only have a few "likes" from here. 
Everyone, please click on all the new members or this "two-way street" will fall apart. 
It's really not that hard. Just start from the bottom of my list on the original post (OP) and work your way up. Once you find someone you've previously liked, you're done!
On the flip side, my thanks to those of you who regularly update your likes (and occasionally bump this thread for the new people)! You people rule!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Greetings, everyone. 

I just added the new people to the "A Whisper to a Scream" page favorite pages section.

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## TomMWiseman (Sep 10, 2010)

Tom Wiseman

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001577080692
Web Site: http://home.comcast.net/~vern_49/GSA.html


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Check out the new GHOSTWRITER PUBLICATIONS page here on FB. Especially this thread: " If this post gets positive comments from 25 different people, We'll put out 10 more eChaps from William Meikle in the month of November. That should just about fill everyone's Christmas wish list."

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ghostwriter-Publications/130413750345944


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Phew! All caught up.

74) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Monique-Martin-Author/132268193491541


----------



## 4dprefect (Oct 18, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> I have started a *Kindleboards Facebook Author/Book Page Community *(for pages, not profiles).
> 
> First, a clarification: A Facebook "*profile*" is a private two-way street, where you have "friends" and they see your daily posts and you see theirs. If you are currently on Facebook, this is what you have. A Facebook "*page*" is something you have to create, and is a public one-way street, where people can see your posts, but you can't see theirs. They were originally designed as "fan pages" where an author or a band might create one and have thousands of fans--they wouldn't want to see all those fans' profile postings anyway, so it worked.
> 
> ...


Finally, I've managed to set up my own Facebook author page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Simon-A-Forward/138979369486846

I'll get started on Liking the various other author pages at some point this weekend, hopefully.

SAF


----------



## 4dprefect (Oct 18, 2010)

Phew. That's all of em, Liked. Haven't Joined the Groups yet, is all.

SAF


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

all caught up!


----------



## 4dprefect (Oct 18, 2010)

xandy3 said:


> all caught up!


You missed mine 

SAF


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

4dprefect said:


> You missed mine
> 
> SAF


Huh? are you sure?  When I click on your link it still shows me as someone who "likes" it.

Or is there a glitch in Facebookville?


----------



## 4dprefect (Oct 18, 2010)

xandy3 said:


> Huh? are you sure?  When I click on your link it still shows me as someone who "likes" it.
> 
> Or is there a glitch in Facebookville?


You're there this morning. Glitch in Facebookville, I reckon. That, or some weird time zone effect. 

SAF


----------



## worderella (Nov 7, 2010)

This is great!

My Facebook page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Belinda-Kroll/163549313669126


----------



## 4dprefect (Oct 18, 2010)

worderella said:


> This is great!
> 
> My Facebook page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Belinda-Kroll/163549313669126


Liked.

SAF


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Added Belinda's and Simon' s pages, bringing the "membership" to to 90 as of 2:15 PM EST 11/08/2010

Note to Tom Wiseman: You listed your facebook "profile" instead of a "page" link. Check my original post for the difference.
If you decide to make a page, please come back and list it here. The more the merrier!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

All caught up again. 

Thanks again for doing this, Joe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Caught up


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd like to join the network! For some reason I always skipped over this thread (sorry). Maybe more than three people will be aware when I release my next story in December or January.

http://www.facebook.com/daveconiferfanpage

I'll start from the beginning and hook up with you folks...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> I'd like to join the network! For some reason I always skipped over this thread (sorry). Maybe more than three people will be aware when I release my next story in December or January.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/daveconiferfanpage
> 
> I'll start from the beginning and hook up with you folks...


That's so funny cause I already 'liked' your page before you posted this, lol ... 
So I guess I'm all caught up!


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in, and tyvm!  Great idea!

www.facebook.com/pages/Budo-von-Stahl/132083946835754?v=wall


----------



## willowpolson (Nov 9, 2010)

Great idea! Thanks for doing this!

http://www.facebook.com/TriuneBook


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Updated the OP with all 93 page links submitted as of 12:00 PM EST 11/10/2010

And the word of the day is "



" (pass it on )


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Lookin' good! Who's gonna jump in and make the list 100?  (Then 200, then 300...go ahead and scream now and start hating me Joe  )


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, as always, for doing this Joseph. 

I have added the most recent FB pages to my "A Whisper to a Scream" page favorites.

Have a lovely day,
Karen


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

Great idea! I'm going to "like" as many as I can!

Here's a link to my husband's page (I'm handling promo work while he's in writing mode!)

http://www.facebook.com/Stefan.Bourque.Author


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Caught up again!  I like so many people!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Excellent suggestion!

Here's my facebook link: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Alain-Gomez/128466397209570

Going through everyone's fan pages now....


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

To Valmore:

I love your cover art.  Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Two newest pages added to OP.
Now standing at 95 page links as of 3:30 PM EST 11/15/2010
Only 5 away from reaching 100 !!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm wondering (and I'm sure it's a stupid question, so I'll apologize in advance) ... are we allowed to post something like this in the 'Not Quite Kindle' area?  Perhaps it could bring a little more attention to the pages?  I know we're limited to the bazaar for posting info about our books, but this is about our writing as a whole, so I am just curious (if we reach 100, if we could link this thread in that section of the forum).


----------



## 4dprefect (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmm. I went through the full list some time ago and still have only 15 people Liking my page. I'm not sure this experiment is working Joseph. 

SAF


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

4dprefect said:


> Hmm. I went through the full list some time ago and still have only 15 people Liking my page. I'm not sure this experiment is working Joseph.
> 
> SAF


Aww that stinks ... come on, guys!


----------



## 4dprefect (Oct 18, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> I'm wondering (and I'm sure it's a stupid question, so I'll apologize in advance) ... are we allowed to post something like this in the 'Not Quite Kindle' area? Perhaps it could bring a little more attention to the pages? I know we're limited to the bazaar for posting info about our books, but this is about our writing as a whole, so I am just curious (if we reach 100, if we could link this thread in that section of the forum).


Not sure what the rules are on that, but any chance of spreading word anywhere should be explored if possible 

SAF


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm giving away a free book to the winner of a draw at my FB page. Anyone who posts a comment before 1st December is eligible, so please head on over.

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

4dprefect said:


> Hmm. I went through the full list some time ago and still have only 15 people Liking my page. I'm not sure this experiment is working Joseph.


You might re-post a link to your page so some of us can verify. I have no idea what your page is called, so don't know where to look. However, I can tell you now, and perhaps it is the very reason your "likes" are low -- if your link is a group, not a fan page, that would explain why. I have no problem being a fan of someone's work, but I don't care to be a member of a group affiliated with someone's work. I imagine others feel the same (eighty-some others it appears). Make a fan page instead of a group and I'll be happy to "like" it.


----------



## DavidRM (Sep 21, 2010)

I caught up again. I was a week or three behind.

I'm already on the list, but to help the 40-50 people who haven't linked to me yet:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/David-Michael/119970934726438



-David


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

Please add my Facebook page. I am already busy visiting the other pages on the list.

http://www.facebook.com/PatriciaRockwellAuthor

Thanks!

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

I believe I'm all caught up now too!

Here's mine again if anyone missed it:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shelley-Stout/116887518693?ref=mf


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

I haven't been here in a while, but wanted to update the thread I started.

All 97 author/book facebook page links submitted as of 2:30 PM EST 11/29/2010 are now listed in the original post.

Another reminder to the "older" members here, to please take a moment to "like" all of the newest members. Each of us should have close to 100 likes, and if not, then there are a whole bunch of us who are not playing fair.

It doesn't take long. Just start from the bottom and your way up the list. As soon as you click on someone you already like (or reach your own page), you should be caught up.

Ready...Set...GO!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

OK,

Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling

There's not much there yet. Brand new.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll get on it tonight


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm updated. Thanks!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Andrew Ashling said:


> OK,
> 
> Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling
> 
> There's not much there yet. Brand new.


Andrew,
You gave a link to your Facebook profile, but we are only listing Facebook "Pages" here. Please reread the original post to see the difference and learn how to make a Page. Then come back here and post it.
Cheers,
Joe


----------



## 4dprefect (Oct 18, 2010)

William Campbell said:


> You might re-post a link to your page so some of us can verify. I have no idea what your page is called, so don't know where to look. However, I can tell you now, and perhaps it is the very reason your "likes" are low -- if your link is a group, not a fan page, that would explain why. I have no problem being a fan of someone's work, but I don't care to be a member of a group affiliated with someone's work. I imagine others feel the same (eighty-some others it appears). Make a fan page instead of a group and I'll be happy to "like" it.


Tis a fan page, sirrah. So you should be fine. Here's the link for those who need to find it:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Simon-A-Forward/138979369486846

SAF


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

This is a great idea!

Here's my page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/M-G-Scarsbrook/174395125923183


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Updated.

Dawn


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

all caught up!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

I've now added just about everyone on this list.'

Thanks to everyone who's returned the favor so far!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

mgscarsbrook said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is a great idea!
> 
> ...


Added your link to the OP.
We now have 98 Facebook page links (as of 3:00 PM EST 12/03/2010) and I expect we'll break 100 next week...

Have a good weekend all (and keep writing!)
Joe


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> Andrew,
> You gave a link to your Facebook profile, but we are only listing Facebook "Pages" here. Please reread the original post to see the difference and learn how to make a Page. Then come back here and post it.
> Cheers,
> Joe


Sorry. I seem to have gotten it wrong. Will do and thanks drawing my attention to this.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there,

Hate to complain, but I've 'Liked' nearly 100 authors that appear in this thread. 

So far, I've only got 5 back... sob, sob...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've 'LIKED' everyone ... please let me know if you do not see me (Julie Titus) on your list.  I'll be sure to go on again tonight and do it.

And - I apologize if I have missed anyone!


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

mgscarsbrook said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hate to complain, but I've 'Liked' nearly 100 authors that appear in this thread.
> 
> So far, I've only got 5 back... sob, sob...


It might be that your link was wonky (had #! in it and that makes it non-clickable on KB sometimes).

Try this cleaned-up link:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/M-G-Scarsbrook/174395125923183


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

William Campbell said:


> It might be that your link was wonky (had #! in it and that makes it non-clickable on KB sometimes).
> 
> Try this cleaned-up link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/M-G-Scarsbrook/174395125923183


The link is correct in my top post, BTW. 
On that subject, if you look at all of the original posts here, nearly 1/3 accidentally give me a non-clickable link (or clickable but with a lot of extra junk in the address).

When new people post here, it would help if you took a moment to recheck what you cut-and-paste here. This includes clicking it yourself to make sure it works.
The format should look like this:

```
http://www.facebook.com/pages/name/bunch-of-numbers
```
 or if you apply for a username (after gaining 25 fans)

```
http://www.facebook.com/name
```
Anything else is just Klingon gobbledygook and might mess things up. I always fix it when I add it to to top post, but anyone clicking your posted link might give up in frustration.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

This is a brilliant idea. I'm on Facebook and even though it would be difficult to make something more un-intuitive, for me, I'm going to have a go at this, I'll come back and put the thingy in here when I'm done... don't hold your breath, I'm a stay at home mum, preparing for Christmas with a two year old but it will happen... eventually.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help William and Joseph...

Sorry everyone, if I put the gobbledygook link in before (I'm still new to facebook). I've now amended my earlier post.

Here's my proper facebook link for anyone who missed it:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/M-G-Scarsbrook/174395125923183


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

mgscarsbrook said:


> Thanks for the help William and Joseph...


You're welcome, MG. I'm not sure about Facebook's '#!' and what it's for, but you can be sure that any link with ? in it is additional query information and can be cut from most any URL. For example, when posting a link to an Amazon review's permalink, there is typically additional data about how you got to the page (I'm guessing) that is after ? which is query data that gets passed to the page (the most common method for pages to exchange data). Take everything before the ? and it still works (always test to be sure). Seems the same with Facebook; everything after # deleted and the page seems to still load okay. Again, always test.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

All caught up with the latest members. I think sometimes, it takes awhile for the newer members' numbers to go up because this thread sinks down a few pages and people don't get back to check it every day or even every week. Hopefully getting it pushed back to the top will also help all the newer additions.

My link is already on the list, but here it is: http://www.facebook.com/#!/laura.vosika.author
or would that be: http://www.facebook.com/laura.vosika.author

I thought I tried it once with the second address and it wouldn't click through. But there it is. Thanks to all who have 'liked.'


----------



## LarryEnright (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi,

Please add my FB book page to the list.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Four-Years-from-Home/164187136945690

I'll start "liking" everyone's.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

I am starting to 'like' everyone as we speak.

Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Saffina-Desforges/164610253556056

Thanks!


----------



## DavidRM (Sep 21, 2010)

Caught up!

I'm approaching 100 likes, myself. Most of which probably came from here. 

I'm on the list, but I like being redundant:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Michael/119970934726438

-David


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rojuun/144347435617228

Here is mine.  I am going to start liking other pages now.  I really do like you, btw. You're all super wonderful.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

All LIKED up!


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

I would also recommend going to the page settings underneath the "what's on your mind" box.  If you hit the 'options' button, you will see the 'settings' gear.  Set it so that people are directed to your wall instead of 'info'.  It lets them see more of what's going on.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

I have successfully liked you all.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Cool. Here's the West of Mars Fan page.
http://www.facebook.com/WestofMarsFans

I know what I'll be doing later this afternoon... liking you all!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Got you:

Larry Enright
Saffina
Kookoo88
West Of Mars

Welcome to the new people!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

ok. now that I have a few mintues to spare, i'm running through. you should see me very soon on your pages.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Theas-Writing-Page/122231651163413


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, there's a lot of love in this room   I have currently 'liked' up to 55 in the list, I will do some more later.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, that's me done! Liked everyone I could see. Let me know if I missed you, wasn't intentional, just got square eyes and indexfingeritis now!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Greetings, everyone.

I added the new people--glad you are here -- on my page's favorites list. I figure there is a better chance of people interested in reading from my novel's page than from my personal page. Not that I have illiterate friends, or anything, it's just, well, you know...

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## Kemp (Jan 16, 2010)

I just set mine up a couple of days ago, and I'd be a fool not to jump into this love muffin of cooperative goodness.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Justin-Kemppainen/182129675137738

Oh, and I'm working my way down the current list


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

All 5 pages submitted this week have been added to the top post, bringing the total to 103 members.
This group is getting big! We might be eligible for our own cyber-zip code soon! 

p.s. I just backed up the list in case I accidentally hit the delete button one of these updates. I would hate to have to recreate it from scratch...


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Caught up!


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

Any chance I can get added to the list?

http://www.facebook.com/scottwrites

I'm going to "Like" all of the current pages now


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Good thinking. I like this idea. Now I'll go like the rest of you.

Please add my fan page http://facebook.com/markadairauthor

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

kookoo88 said:


> I would also recommend going to the page settings underneath the "what's on your mind" box. If you hit the 'options' button, you will see the 'settings' gear. Set it so that people are directed to your wall instead of 'info'. It lets them see more of what's going on.


Even better, direct them straight to a page with some goodies on it for them -- mine goes straight to a competition to win a free ebook.

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle?v=app_10531514314


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I appreciate all ten new fans I've picked up so far. Look for me to comment on your status updates -- it's my favorite way to chat.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Added Scott's and Mark's pages - now at 105 members and all on the OP (original post).
Have a good weekend all...


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Joseph. I'm a community sort of person so the 2-way facebook page idea is right up my alley. I've "liked" you all. Cheers.


----------



## LarryEnright (Nov 27, 2010)

I've liked all the ones below me (and above me) on the list... hoping that more will check this thread and reciprocate


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey there, Joseph! Mine is:

www.facebook.com/bellaandrebooks


Thanks!
 Bella


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

bellaandre said:


> Hey there, Joseph! Mine is:
> www.facebook.com/bellaandrebooks
> Thanks!
> Bella


Bella, that's a personal FB page. Do you have a 'fan page'?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up again.

Dawn


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Catching up as we speak


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

got you all. phew.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

I just made an author page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cathy-Quinn/161918420519441

I also made a personal page, but have zero friends! Who wants to be my first friend?


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

wow, this is going to take a while. I don't want to give Facebook my telephone number, and so they make me verify each page I "like". Argh!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Whew! I'm caught up--I think.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

CathyQuinn said:


> I just made an author page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cathy-Quinn/161918420519441


added!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm all caught up. If I missed anyone, just let me know!


----------



## feitelberg (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/feitelberg

I always welcome new friends on Facebook

--Rich Feitelberg
Author of the Aglaril Cycle


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Got the three new people with fan pages:

Scott Neumeyer
Mark Adair
Cathy Quinn

Nice to see this thread is growing and growing...


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

feitelberg said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/feitelberg
> 
> --Rich Feitelberg


Rich,
You gave a link to your Facebook profile, but we are only listing Facebook "Pages" here (they used to be called "Fan pages"). 
Please reread the original post to see the difference and learn how to make a Page. Then come back here to post it, and I'll be happy to add it.
Cheers,
Joe


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

OK, I've put up a Facebook page... I think... which you can find here.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/M-T-McGuire/176103435746808 Again... I think.

Now I will follow your links and like you all. It may take me some time!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, MT, that worked.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

All caught up again!  It's so much easier to stay caught up when I get in on the beginning of a thread, lol!

Cathy, your cover for Courting the Clown looks like my part of the world right now!  Snow as far as the eye can see!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

M T McGuire said:


> OK, I've put up a Facebook page... I think... which you can find here.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/M-T-McGuire/176103435746808 Again... I think.
> 
> ...


Added to the top post (106 members now!)
Have a good weekend all...
Joe


----------



## feitelberg (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh sorry. Guess I misread the opening post. Here's my fan page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rich-Feitelberg-Fan-Page/178837248794252


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

All caught up with the liking to 106


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I now have a Facebook page for my young adult titles written under the name Michael August.

It's at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-August-Young-Adult-Novels/126001974130394

Two Michael August titles are available now with a third on the way. A YA graphic novel is due next year. It will bear my byline but will fit with the Michael August titles.


----------



## Gerald (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay, here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Gerald-Hornsby/182164478476683

Now I'm off to 'like' everyone on the list. I may be some time ...


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Gerald said:


> Okay, here's mine:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Gerald-Hornsby/182164478476683
> 
> Now I'm off to 'like' everyone on the list. I may be some time ...


Done. Welcome!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

SidneyW said:


> I now have a Facebook page for my young adult titles written under the name Michael August.
> 
> It's at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-August-Young-Adult-Novels/126001974130394
> 
> Two Michael August titles are available now with a third on the way. A YA graphic novel is due next year. It will bear my byline but will fit with the Michael August titles.


Done!


----------



## Gerald (Dec 11, 2010)

Saffina said:


> Done. Welcome!


Thank you! I'm new to all this, although I've been writing (and doing nothing with it) for years.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, Gerald, it seems you're ready to do more than nothing with it -- good for you! It's tough work but oh, so worth it.


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's my Facebook for School of the Ages Series:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/School-of-the-Ages-series/137734516263614

And my youtube page:
http://www.youtube.com/user/Schooloftheages


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is mine!

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=136794583022523


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's my Facebook page-

http://www.facebook.com/Ian.Pattinson.author

Now to have a look at the existing list.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Gerald said:


> Thank you! I'm new to all this, although I've been writing (and doing nothing with it) for years.


Me too! But Sample Sunday is a great idea and taking off!

Good luck!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

I am a little confused by this though... if everyone is doing as asked, how come most of us only have a few fans to our pages? I worked down the list for a couple of days. I hope everyone else is doing the same?


----------



## Gerald (Dec 11, 2010)

Saffina said:


> I am a little confused by this though... if everyone is doing as asked, how come most of us only have a few fans to our pages?


I wondered that too.



Saffina said:


> I hope everyone else is doing the same?


Obviously not. I suspect that a number of people are just posting links to promote and not participating


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm up to date!  Let me know if you don't see me in your list!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Gerald said:


> I suspect that a number of people are just posting links to promote and not participating


I can only speak for myself, but I'll forget to check this thread for a few weeks and then find that a bunch of new authors have signed up. At that time I play catch up. I'm sure even then I've missed a few pages, although I try to be conscientious.

Patience.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

All caught up again.

I agree, R.J.  I think it just takes time, as people keep coming back.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm all caught as well. Not too difficult once you get through initial list. Liking the rest of you has benefited me in a way I didn't expect. Seeing the various types of items posted has given me some good ideas.

Cheers!


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Great idea! Sorry I'm late to this party. Here is my fan page.

Http://www.facebook.com/cjwestfans.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's mine. I'll come back earlier tomorrow and start clicking on the rest of you. Thanks for this thread. It's a great idea.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Writings-of-Tanner-Artesz/171704336192472


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Saffina said:


> I am a little confused by this though... if everyone is doing as asked, how come most of us only have a few fans to our pages? I worked down the list for a couple of days. I hope everyone else is doing the same?


I've done 20 so far, got quite a lot of likes back but only 11 in all and some are my friends already. I suspect people who're already on the list may only pop back here sporadically and it being Christmas... probably not all that often at the moment.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Gerald (Dec 11, 2010)

CJ West said:


> Great idea! Sorry I'm late to this party. Here is my fan page.
> Http://www.facebook.com/cjwestfans.


Ooops. Try http://www.facebook.com/cjwestfans


----------



## Gerald (Dec 11, 2010)

All up to date.

Maybe we should all look at our pages, and see if there is anything else we can add to them. Many of those I've clicked on seem to have no information on them at all.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Gerald said:


> All up to date.
> 
> Maybe we should all look at our pages, and see if there is anything else we can add to them. Many of those I've clicked on seem to have no information on them at all.


That's a good idea, although I'd lay bets it's down to Facebook being its usual anti-intuitive self. When I put my page up it told me there was no author called M T McGuire and only allowed me to make a "local business page". For the first couple of days, all I could add on the information section was my name. Then suddenly I discovered I was able to add my address, a short blurb and some other stuff. I also had two pages, one for M T Mcguire as a local business and yes, my apparently vetoed author page had suddenly appeared too.

Needless to say I'd already posted a link here by then and sent it to all my friends... obviously Facebook gave absolutely no information as to what it was doing at any time, just the impression that my attempt to set up an author page had failed. On the info front I had assumed it might be checking me for nits. Going back to the point (sorry) I could imagine a lot of people assume they'll never be able to add anything more than their name and concentrate on their wall bit.

I'm I the only person who hates facebook? I wouldn't mind but 90% of the time it'll give you a non-committal error message saying that it doesn't understand your request before waiting just long enough for you to give up and then going to do what you asked it to, anyway, without telling you. Well I suppose it was originally conceived for teenagers so I shouldn't be surprised when it acts like the perceived steroetye of the same (not mine, I hasten to add); sulky, monosyllabic and uncommunicative.

I would use myspace every time but everyone else uses facebook so I have to... a bit like Microsoft Word which I also loathe and detest, only twice as crap!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

M T McGuire said:


> I've done 20 so far, got quite a lot of likes back but only 11 in all and some are my friends already. I suspect people who're already on the list may only pop back here sporadically and it being Christmas... probably not all that often at the moment.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


Makes sense I guess, yeah.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to all the new people!

Have liked:

MT McGuire
Feitelberg
Sidney W
Gerald
Mattposner
Besala
Spinneyhead
Tanner Artesz
CG West

Merry xmas everyone!!!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow. Eight new members--that was a busy weekend.
We're up to 114 now as of 12:30 PM EST 12/20/2010

I hope most of the earlier folks come back and like the newest members. 
It's only fair and it's the only way this "2-way street" works...

Joe


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Just finished with the first 106 listed in the original post. I had a problem with #75. It looked like facebook would load it, then sent me to my home page thing. I also have a group http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=322391495348&v=app_2373072738#!/group.php?gid=322391495348&v=wall if any wish to join. I'm off to search for new posts not included in the list yet.

Thanks again.
Tanner


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Caught up!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Tanner Artesz said:


> Just finished with the first 106 listed in the original post. I had a problem with #75. It looked like facebook would load it, then sent me to my home page thing.


I checked the link and it seems the page no longer exists on Facebook. Not wanting to delete something still wanted, I went back through the original posts here and found the link was suggested by KB member, T.L Haddix. I was going to PM him, but then I did a quick search through his main FB page and saw that he disassociated himself with the group that ran the page a short while ago. So, I went ahead and removed the page from my list. And, yes, that meant reordering all the member numbers after 75 (type-AAA personality here), but as it turns out, I had another number listed twice, so we stall stand at 114 members. No harm, no foul, as Joey Tribbiani's agent Estelle would say..


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

I've like the 1st 51 - will get them all by today.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok - it only took an half hour but I liked everyone listed!!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Does a FB group for falling Star count?


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Does a FB group for falling Star count?


A few authors have listed their "group" instead of "page" here, and I have added an annotation pointing that out in the master list. I think most people prefer "pages" for various reasons (including not wanting bulk emails from groups), and a few here have stated that they simply will not join facebook groups, but I will list both for now.

Click here to read a summary of the difference between groups and pages.

p.s. I have added spacers every 10 lines in the master list, just to make it easier to use. Now you can "like" 10 people at a time, take a breath, and move on to the next 10, and so on.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Can you add my FB-page for A Dish Served Cold?

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Can you add my FB-page for A Dish Served Cold?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559


Added.

Happy First Day of Winter everyone!


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Being a somewhat illogical computer user (is that an oxymoron?) - I set up a FB group.  Didn't know better!  Anyway, yes, Mr. Chen, groups included as well and I "liked" yours.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> Added.
> 
> Happy First Day of Winter everyone!


Thanks Joseph, and also for the 'like'. Liked you back.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just 'liked' Andrew Ashling!


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

I have caught up with all the new adds.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

mgscarsbrook said:


> Just 'liked' Andrew Ashling!


Thanks. 

I just worked my way through the whole list. I think I've got everybody, but I'll be checking in a week or so to make certain.


----------



## Layton Green (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi -- I'd like to add my (Layton Green) facebook/fan page to the thread: http://www.facebook.com/#!/laytongreennovels
Pls let me know if it doesn't work, I'm still working through Facebook . . . thanks!


----------



## JackNolte (Oct 28, 2010)

Here I am:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001826467220

Nice to "friend" you!

~Jack


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Layton Green said:


> Hi -- I'd like to add my (Layton Green) facebook/fan page to the thread: http://www.facebook.com/#!/laytongreennovels
> Pls let me know if it doesn't work, I'm still working through Facebook . . . thanks!


Your link didn't work for me ... sorry 



JackNolte said:


> Here I am:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001826467220
> 
> ...


I friend requested you, but this is requesting 'pages'. Do you have an author's page, or 'fan' page you'd like us to 'LIKE'? If you don't have one but need help setting one up, let me know!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I, too, am caught up. Welcome all of you who are new to West of Mars!


----------



## JackNolte (Oct 28, 2010)

Ah. Guess I should have read more carefully.

Well, not sure I need a fan page yet, but I guess it's worth a shot. Here's the link to it:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-Nolte-Mystery-and-Suspense-Writer/162752647103445

Thanks for the suggestion.

~Jack


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

JackNolte said:


> Ah. Guess I should have read more carefully.
> 
> Well, not sure I need a fan page yet, but I guess it's worth a shot. Here's the link to it:
> 
> ...


Added.

Remember, Jack, and anyone else thinking of making a Facebook "Page" -- this is not about creating a "fan" page (a page for fans). This is about make a Facebook page to showcase your book(s) and then linking it to over 100 other KB authors--without having to use your personal Facebook profile. So, first you make a page and list it here. Then, after "liking" all the other pages listed (and hoping that most of them will eventually "like" you back) we create a system where each of our posts will show up on a hundred other people's Facebook profiles. Then, when friends of those hundred people read your posts, your exposure grows exponentially. This is about spreading the word about your book, while at the same time, allowing others to spread the word about their books. However, I said in my original post, this only works if everyone likes everyone else on the list. The "advertising" has to work both ways or it doesn't work at all. I'll jump off my soapbox now and get back to writing... 

Note: I won't be online most of next week, so no updates to the master list until after the New Year.

So, if I don't talk to you all on one of the other threads today, have a great holiday, whatever you celebrate (Christmas/Xmas, Hanukkah/Chanukah, 



, or my favorite, Decemberween) and also have a good (and safe) New Year!

Joseph Rhea
Author of Cyberdrome and Facebook Dude.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

All done and many thanks to those of you who've got round to liking me back.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

JackNolte said:


> Ah. Guess I should have read more carefully.
> 
> Well, not sure I need a fan page yet, but I guess it's worth a shot. Here's the link to it:
> 
> ...


You don't have to think of it as a fan page. Think of it as free advertising. For one, I put all the links posted here onto my favorites on the Breakout Books page, that way all the readers over there are exposed to everyone's books. Even if people aren't actively looking for you yet, they will come across it just by visiting my book club, which may lead to some sales. As your book becomes more popular, people will start looking for your page. It's nice to have it already set up and updates posted.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up and 'liked' Jack Nolte...


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

All caught up as well. Added likes for:

107) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rich-Feitelberg-Fan-Page/178837248794252
10 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-August-Young-Adult-Novels/126001974130394
109) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Gerald-Hornsby/182164478476683
110) http://www.facebook.com/pages/School-of-the-Ages-series/137734516263614

111) http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=136794583022523 (Group)
112) http://www.facebook.com/Ian.Pattinson.author
113) http://www.facebook.com/cjwestfans
114) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Writings-of-Tanner-Artesz/171704336192472
115) http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559
116) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-Nolte-Mystery-and-Suspense-Writer/162752647103445

Cheers!

Mark


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

So where are the new people?? This being caught up is sorta boring...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Caught up.
Dawn


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

caught up as well.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm all caught up. It's lovely to have so many new fans on my page!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked you Shelley and Annie.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559

All caught up.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Dana Taylor: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Phew! All caught up in time for the new year.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm really late to this party, but I'm eager to participate. I'm a little fuzzy about how this all links up though. Can someone please clarify?

I've created both an Author Page and a Book Page. The Book Page simply points people to the author page, which I took some time to make look like a real author page before coming here. Both pages are ready to go, but which one will I be using for this? The Book Page, or the Author Page? I'd like the Author Page to stay clean with just whatever status updates I post there. How do these link up, and what's getting broadcast where when someone posts an update? Sorry I'm so confused, but you all have been doing this since August so I figured I'd ask.

Here are the links to both pages:
Author Page - Joseph Mitchell
Book Page - Shard Mountain


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> I'm really late to this party, but I'm eager to participate. I'm a little fuzzy about how this all links up though. Can someone please clarify?
> 
> I've created both an Author Page and a Book Page. The Book Page simply points people to the author page, which I took some time to make look like a real author page before coming here. Both pages are ready to go, but which one will I be using for this? The Book Page, or the Author Page? I'd like the Author Page to stay clean with just whatever status updates I post there. How do these link up, and what's getting broadcast where when someone posts an update? Sorry I'm so confused, but you all have been doing this since August so I figured I'd ask.
> 
> ...


It's up to you. You could use both or just keep the Book page with no updates so that it only points people to the Author page (not a bad idea--I might steal it).

When you post an update to either page, anyone who has already "liked" the page will get it in his/her news feed, just like a regular FB update from your personal FB profile.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Moses, I think I get it now.  It's a little late tonight, so I need to figure it out more tomorrow.  In the meantime, I just liked my way through the first 70 entries on the list and I plan to finish the rest tomorrow.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Mark Adair said:


> All caught up as well. Added likes for:
> 
> 107) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rich-Feitelberg-Fan-Page/178837248794252
> 10 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-August-Young-Adult-Novels/126001974130394
> ...


'liked' everyone on the list above.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

This is me.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ian-Woodhead/108035499270061


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I'm pretty much all square, I'm sorry though, your info and posts come out on my personal wall rather than my book wall... I'm not sure how to fix that but at least you get the exposure somewhere!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

MT, that's because we are liking pages from our personal accounts, not our Like Pages (or whatever they are. Why couldn't they just have stayed Fan Pages?). I do wish there was a way to share things onto our Author/Book Pages... does anyone know if there is?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked
velicion (Ian Woodhead)

This is mine:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559

All caught up again (I think). I you think I forgot you, just send me a PM with the link.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

All caught up to here. Thanks to those who 'liked' me back.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Please add my page to the list.

Jerry Hanel, Author

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jerry-Hanel-Author/177904205573472

Do I need to "like" all 116 people on the list?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

jhanel said:


> Do I need to "like" all 116 people on the list?


Yes - that way we all can increase our exposure


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

jhanel said:


> Do I need to "like" all 116 people on the list?


Well, of course! Except for that West of Mars chick. I hear she's particularly icky. You may want to skip her.

But otherwise, the rest of the list is likeable.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

HAH!! Okay.. good to know.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

jhanel

All caught up again. I you think I forgot you, just send me a PM with the link.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Because you keep posting your link, Andrew, I keep clicking on it and getting all confused when I don't see the Like button. I'm an idiot, I know...


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

All caught up again, liked:

Ian Woodhead
Jerry Hanel

Just a reminder, my author page is http://facebook.com/markadairauthor. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm all caught up.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.
Dawn


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks this is a great idea... I need some more FB pages to visit...
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Tammie-Clarke-Gibbs/131595096897070


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I am now all caught up, having liked everyone's page on the list. If you don't see a like from me, please let me know here and I'll get you. I think I got everyone, but the list was jittery as I moused over some longer entries and I might have missed one or two.

Thanks for setting this up, Joseph! Please add my Author Page to the list.

Joseph Mitchell - Author Page <--- Please like this if you haven't yet

This doesn't need to go on the list, but my Book Page could use some likes too. I'm still not sure what I'm doing with it, but it's good to be liked. Thanks everyone!

I'm also happy to get friend requests from fellow Kindleboarders, so don't be shy. I feel like most of you are friends anyway, so might as well be facebook friends too.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Liked you Tammie, and liked your book page, Joe. Cheers.


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

I liked you 
here is my link

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jessica-Cage-Author/189248054423193?v=wall


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Ooooo... I like the cover art!


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

jhanel said:


> Ooooo... I like the cover art!


For which book? I actually need opionions...thinking of tweaking mine


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi!
My facebook author page is here http://www.facebook.com/#!/AmyCorwinAuthor but it's a "regular human" page because as usual, I didn't know what I was doing. 

Do folks think that having a book page on facebook is useful, or is the standard author page where you put information about all your books in one place better?
Thanks


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> Hi!
> My facebook author page is here http://www.facebook.com/#!/AmyCorwinAuthor but it's a "regular human" page because as usual, I didn't know what I was doing.
> 
> Do folks think that having a book page on facebook is useful, or is the standard author page where you put information about all your books in one place better?
> Thanks


The question now is, do you want to create a fan page for every book you write? I personally don't. I like having the author page only; this way it's easier to keep everything up to date all at one time. I don't have to worry about getting confused with which page or book I'm on, etc.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I, too, prefer to have one page. If you look around, you'll find fan pages for my two main characters in the ShapeShifter books, Trevor and Mitchell -- but you'll also see I don't do  much with them. It's too much upkeep. And I figure the West of Mars umbrella is so large that it's better to put it all in one spot and let the audiences cross from my author activities back and forth with the Win a Book fun.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, everyone.

I think I am all caught up for adding the new members to _A Whisper to a Scream's_ favorite pages.

Thanks to all who added mine to yours.

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone! 

Am all caught up with:

Izanobu
JoeMitchell
Velicion
Jhanel
Tammieclarkgibbs
J_cage


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:
tammieclarkegibbs
JoeMitchell (authorspage & Shard Mountain)
j_cage
Amy Corwin (send friend request)

I think I've got everyone. If not just send me a PM.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

The 6 new page links submitted last week (while I was away) have been added to the master list in the OP.
We how have 122 page links as of 4:00 PM EST 01/03/2011

A few people posted "profile" links which were not added to the list--please reread the original post and then list your "page" links here and I'll be happy to add them... 

Cheers and Happy (belated) New Year, everyone!
Joe


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

As far as I am aware I'm up to date with all 122... yep, I've liked you all - mwah! So far I've 23 KB likes in a couple of weeks. So thanks to everyone who's returned the compliment so far and thanks in advance to all those who intend to!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> The question now is, do you want to create a fan page for every book you write? I personally don't. I like having the author page only; this way it's easier to keep everything up to date all at one time. I don't have to worry about getting confused with which page or book I'm on, etc.


I have, but I have an author page for the people who don't want to go to each individual page. I do it mostly because I started out with a page for the first book I wrote, and I didn't want to lose everything by creating a new author page. Of course, now you can change pages, but only certain ones. That one, I can't change. 
I will say, though, most everything I post is still on that one book page.


----------



## Kallie (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's mine!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kimber-Marie-YA-Author/123247257730329


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's mine:
http://www.facebook.com/glen.krisch


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm all caught up with everyone that I could "like". There were, regretably, some that were set up as groups and some that were just people connections where I would have to add them as friends. For the sake of keeping things separate, I wasn't able to add those.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

Kimber Marie

Could the people who haven't as yet reciprocated please do so.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Could you take my name off the list please... 

I'm no longer able to reciprocate, being maxxed out on Facebook with friends and "likes" and unable to add more.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

williemeikle said:


> Could you take my name off the list please...
> 
> I'm no longer able to reciprocate, being maxxed out on Facebook with friends and "likes" and unable to add more.


Hi Willie,
I didn't want to remove your name from the master list for three reasons;
1) You are a prolific and successful author and an inspiration to Indies everywhere, and I think you deserve the "fans" you get.
2) Not everyone needs one-for-one reciprocation. I think if most people received 80% reciprocation from the list, they would be happy. 
3) Since you are number 4 on the master list, removing you would mean renumbering the 117 links after you, and I'm too lazy to do that right now.  
So, I just added a short disclaimer to your link that states you can't return the "likes" due to FB policy. I hope that's okay with you.

I think we all appreciate your honesty, though.
Joe


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Joseph Rhea said:


> Hi Willie,
> I didn't want to remove your name from the master list for three reasons;
> 1) You are a prolific and successful author and an inspiration to Indies everywhere, and I think you deserve the "fans" you get.
> 2) Not everyone needs one-for-one reciprocation. I think if most people received 80% reciprocation from the list, they would be happy.
> ...


Joseph, thank you so much for this post. I'm especially glad you have pointed out that not everyone is going to get 100% reciprocation for whatever reason. I have several young people on my FB page, and not every fan page is appropriate for their age group.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Author Eyes said:


> Joseph, thank you so much for this post. I'm especially glad you have pointed out that not everyone is going to get 100% reciprocation for whatever reason. I have several young people on my FB page, and not every fan page is appropriate for their age group.


You know, for those hoping for 100% reciprocation from this little experiment in social networking, you should be aware that I have received around 90% reciprocation, and I started this list. You would think I would be at 100% but it's not the case. You can only hope people will return the favor, but you can't make them. You can always "unlike" those who haven't reciprocated after a period of time, if you want, but remember it takes time. Not everyone checks this list every week so give it a month or two before "axing" anyone.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> Hi Willie,
> I didn't want to remove your name from the master list for three reasons;
> 1) You are a prolific and successful author and an inspiration to Indies everywhere, and I think you deserve the "fans" you get.
> 2) Not everyone needs one-for-one reciprocation. I think if most people received 80% reciprocation from the list, they would be happy.
> ...


Thanks Joe


----------



## Kallie (Sep 17, 2010)

I've think I've "liked" everyone. If I missed you, please drop me a PM. Thanks to everyone that added me.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Got you Kimber Marie!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Kimber Marie said:


> I've think I've "liked" everyone. If I missed you, please drop me a PM. Thanks to everyone that added me.


Sorry I missed your link, Kimber. Added now (you are member #123)

Glen Krisch--Your link is for a facebook "profile", not a facebook "page". See the original post for the difference between the two (and why we are only posting "pages" here). There is also information on how to create a page. Then come back and give me that link...

Joe


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Been back through and checked, missed a few who are now on the list and 'liked'. Caught up to #123.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> Could you take my name off the list please...
> 
> I'm no longer able to reciprocate, being maxxed out on Facebook with friends and "likes" and unable to add more.


As some kind of recompense, I've started a "pimp your wares" thread on my page, and I'll make it a regular occurrence, so come on over and post your links... I have 1300 "likers" who may be watching

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> As some kind of recompense, I've started a "pimp your wares" thread on my page, and I'll make it a regular occurrence, so come on over and post your links... I have 1300 "likers" who may be watching
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


What a sweetheart!  Thanks for that!


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Fell free to go to the Discussions tab on my page and put a quick link to your book under Fans of Our Fans!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> Could you take my name off the list please...
> I'm no longer able to reciprocate, being maxxed out on Facebook with friends and "likes" and unable to add more.


I think that's very big of you and I completely agree with Joseph Rhea. I for one will not unlike you just because you're maxxed out. And the compensation idea is terrific of course.



Author Eyes said:


> Joseph, thank you so much for this post. I'm especially glad you have pointed out that not everyone is going to get 100% reciprocation for whatever reason. I have several young people on my FB page, and not every fan page is appropriate for their age group.


This I find more problematic. You're subscribing to a program where likes are exchanged. You receive them, but you have additional conditions for giving them, which you don't make clear in advance. Did you at least inform the people you didn't like back?



Joseph Rhea said:


> Not everyone needs one-for-one reciprocation. I think if most people received 80% reciprocation from the list, they would be happy.


I would be more than happy. As it is I don't have 20%. Still... wait and see. Also, it could be I accidentally forgot someone. If so, and you want me to like your page, just send me a private message.

I plan to continue 'liking' every newcomer and I will tell who I liked in this thread.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I think that's very big of you and I completely agree with Joseph Rhea. I for one will not unlike you just because you're maxxed out. And the compensation idea is terrific of course.
> 
> This I find more problematic. You're subscribing to a program where likes are exchanged. You receive them, but you have additional conditions for giving them, which you don't make clear in advance. Did you at least inform the people you didn't like back?


No, I didn't feel it was necessary, as those who chose not to "like" my page didn't notify me, either. I apologize if I offended anyone, but as I said, I have to consider what appears in my news feed.


----------



## AmberQueen (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay,

Here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Persia-Walker-Author/190211550992507

There's also the original page:

http://www.facebook.com/persiawalker

Thanks!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Got you AmberQueen

And thanks for the opportunity to post on your page, Willie -- great idea!!!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> As some kind of recompense, I've started a "pimp your wares" thread on my page, and I'll make it a regular occurrence, so come on over and post your links... I have 1300 "likers" who may be watching
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

AmberQueen said:


> Okay,
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


Got you too!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

AmberQueen said:


> Okay,
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


Got them both.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559


----------



## Tina Folsom (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's my facebook author page:

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorTinaFolsom


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I created a page for my upcoming series *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*.

_"A long and brooding chronicle with bitterness and savage tribes and bloody battles and crowns lost and gained. About foul betrayal and fighting in desperate situations. About friendship in arms and love in bonds."_

This will be the last one for a long time to come. Three books are finished and I'm currently writing the fourth installment. Book I will be published on Amazon and my own website, *Ximerion* _(see signature)_, later this month.

I would love some 'likes'.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dark-Tales-of-Randamor-the-Recluse/136748026386047

I use my personal Facebook page as author's page. Feel free to friend me, if you want.

http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling

And of course my _A Dish Served Cold_-page is also still up.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559



Tina Folsom said:


> Here's my facebook author page:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/AuthorTinaFolsom


Got yours, Tina.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

I noticed today, that the address has changed slightly. I'm not sure what facebook did. May I please have it updated here? The current address is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rojuun/144347435617228


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

kookoo88 said:


> I noticed today, that the address has changed slightly. I'm not sure what facebook did. May I please have it updated here? The current address is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rojuun/144347435617228


That address is exactly what is currently on the master list (you are #100)


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> That address is exactly what is currently on the master list (you are #100)


Okay. Weird. It was a broken link on other pages for me. I'm honestly not sure what happend. Thank you for looking into it.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

kookoo88 said:


> Okay. Weird. It was a broken link on other pages for me. I'm honestly not sure what happend. Thank you for looking into it.


Quite a few people have posted broken links in this thread in the past 5 months (wow, has it been that long?), but I always test and correct them before adding them the master list. That's why the pay me the big bucks here, you know? List maintainers are an often misunderstood, but well paid group!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Andrew -- liked your new facebook page

And here's my page for anyone who might have missed it:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/M-G-Scarsbrook/174395125923183


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

All caught up!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked: Persia Walker

mgscarsbrook: thanks  got you as well

If you think I forgot you, please send me a pm, here or on Facebook, with the link.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dark-Tales-of-Randamor-the-Recluse/136748026386047
http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(peronal page, used as author page. Feel free to friend me.)_


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Here is my page if your interested. I know I've seen a few of you around FB 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Katie-Salidas-Author/214780936916


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Whew. There's been a bunch of new folk since I was here last. Yay!

I didn't know you could run out of likes to hand out. That's just wrong. some people really DO like lots of things.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi everyone. The new year seems to have brought some momentum with it. Thanks for liking me.

New Likes:
Jessica Cage Author
Kimber Marie. YA Author
Persia Walker
Tina Folsom
Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse
Katie Salidas - Author

If I missed anyone, please let me know. And thanks again, Joe, for starting this and keeping the list up.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's my facebook fan page

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=188596938452

Here's my mailinglist at the bottom of the page

http://www.russellparkway.com


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

All caught up!


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm caught up except for the group joins.

Hey thread veterans, could I get a like on my author page?

Facebook Author Page - Joseph Mitchell

I liked all 125 of you and only got 28 likes back. Does that mean that 4 out of 5 of you dislike me? Do you want to see me cry?


----------



## Talli Roland (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Here's my page:

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorTalliRoland

Thanks!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

I just added the following new members to the master list:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Katie-Salidas-Author/214780936916
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=188596938452 (group)
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorTalliRoland

All current members *please* update your "likes" and welcome in the new members!  
Joe


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> I'm caught up except for the group joins.
> 
> Hey thread veterans, could I get a like on my author page?
> 
> ...


No, I don't.  I have about the same story though. 

Liked:

Katie Salidas
Russell Brooks.
Talli Roland

If you think I forgot you, please send me a pm, here or on Facebook, with the link.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dark-Tales-of-Randamor-the-Recluse/136748026386047
http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(peronal page, used as author page. Feel free to friend me.)_


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Joined Russell Brooks' group and liked Talli Roland (lover of coffee, cupcakes, and romcoms). 

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Brooke A. Sheehan (Jan 10, 2011)

Brooke Sheehan

This is mine, although it's not quite perfect and pretty much everyone who likes it is family, but it's still mine! ^_^

Brooke A Sheehan


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

all caught up again!   

Now I need to catch up on that other thread...which, no doubt, will take me all night.  LOL


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

All caught up with likes and groups.

Welcome to the new people!

Tanner


----------



## smackmathew (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry to re-post tried to post my page, but it linked back to my profile. Trying it again.

Author Page: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Mat-Mcleod/150308978344485

Book Page: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Black-Sam/181232921889199

Thanks everyone


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Saffina-Desforges/164610253556056


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

10:00 AM EST 01/11/2011 Update
Added the following new members:

12 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brooke-Sheehan/60887319887
129) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mat-Mcleod/150308978344485 or http://www.facebook.com/pages/Black-Sam/181232921889199

All other members please update your likes.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

I will be doing "catch up" when I get home. Stupid firewall at my "day job" won't let me get to facebook.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Still clicking away on likes!  It's great to see so many new members!  

Willie, I feel like an idiot, but I can't find any 'pimp your wares' page at your facebook page.  Am I too late on that offer, or am I missing the right link?


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to all the new people!

Just liked:

Katie Salides
Russell Brooks
Talli Roland
Brooke Sheehan
Smackmatthew - 2 pages


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

All liked up!


----------



## Cathryn Grant (Dec 7, 2010)

Great idea. I "Liked" you. Here's my link.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cathryn-Grant-Suburban-Noir-Author/159253054100334


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Added the following new members at 3:00 PM EST 01/11/2011:

130) http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Modern-Witch-Debora-Geary/178671752173553
131) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cathryn-Grant-Suburban-Noir-Author/159253054100334

JR


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Great idea (and consider your page liked.).

Here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/Chooseomatic


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.
Dawn


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/helen.hanson

http://www.helenhanson.com

Thanks for the effort!!


----------



## L. A. Burton (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's mine Joe.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1831849387&v=wall


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Tagged:

Cathryn Grant
Debora Geary
Brooke Sheehan
Mat Mcleod
Chooseomatic Books

If you think I forgot you, please send me a pm, here or on Facebook, with the link.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dark-Tales-of-Randamor-the-Recluse/136748026386047
http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Dish-Served-Cold/186725054676559
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author page. Feel free to friend me.)_


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Liked:

Cathryn Grant
Debora Geary
Brooke Sheehan
Mat Mcleod
Chooseomatic Books
LA Burton


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Liked up.


----------



## Cathryn Grant (Dec 7, 2010)

Still working on my liking ... I'll be done today.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked:

Modwitch
Cathryn Grant
Mattyoungmark
CoscomEntertainment

If I missed anyone else, it was because you didn't have a fan page...


----------



## Raymond Bean (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Sweet-Farts-Series/134189911870


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

I just added the following 3 new links:

132) http://www.facebook.com/Chooseomatic
133) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Coscom-Entertainment/60238734862 or http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2415327239 (group)
134) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sweet-Farts-Series/134189911870

if your link is not listed, it is because you posted a link to your "profile" and we are only listing "pages" (see the original post for the difference, and also how to make a page)


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Just a note to say that I will probably have to stop adding names to this list soon for the following reasons:

1) Although I'm happy it has so many supporters, this list has grown so big that it is taking a fair amount of my limited free time to keep it updated and organized.
2) More importantly, I think the larger this list gets, it is becoming more and more unfair to the new members, since many of the original hundred or so just don't come back often enough to benefit the new people. So the new people are liking 130 or so people and only getting a few dozen back, and that's just not fair.

So, what I propose it this: at some point--say at member #150--I would like to "close" this list and rename it something like "Facebook Author/Book Page List--Part 1". Then, I hope that someone would be willing to volunteer to start (and maintain) a new thread called "Facebook Author/Book Page List--Part 2)". That way the new members can "start fresh" and begin linking to each other. There could still be "cross pollination" between the lists by linking the other threads at the top, but in general it would be two groups. And let's face it, do any of us need more than 150 likes? I currently "like" everyone here (pus a dozen more) and my facebook profile page is filled to overflowing with posts--to the point that it's hard to find my friends and family in there.  So I think multiple groups of 150 or less it preferable in this types of situation (and the next group might stop at 100, and start a third list, and so on). 

So, what say ye?


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

modwitch said:


> I think that's a great idea, Joseph. FWIW, you might already be there (maybe spin the first 100 off now?). As #130, submitted 3 days ago, I think, I have 17 likes (all from this thread). I'm hoping to make it to 25 so I can get a custom URL. Truthfully, that's all I really want from here - enough fans to give me a little credibility when readers start showing up .
> 
> Maybe do 100 at a time, and have authors who add their names commit to liking until the next 100 fill up?
> 
> I'm happy to do a spin off thread of the next 100 if you like - I think you've done your duty and then some .


Thanks for the offer! 
I hadn't though of keeping just the first 100 here, and adding the remaining 34 to the "part 2" thread. Working in blocks of 100 does make sense doesn't it?
If enough others agree, I guess we could do that pretty easily.

Let's wait for some feedback...


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

You're totally right, and I have to admit, I'm one of those people who's way behind on my "liking".  I'm trying to catch up right now, but I think a new thread is the way to go for the future.  I feel overwhelmed by the amount of traffic I see every day.

--Maria


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Splitting makes sense. Not only is it a lot to maintain, but people lose interest after awhile. I was #102 or something and only got about 20 likes from existing members.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree, as well -- despite my diligent liking (I check here everyday), I haven't got enough back. 

The first 100 aren't pulling their weight! 

Cut 'em off, I say!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

mgscarsbrook said:


> I agree, as well -- despite my diligent liking (I check here everyday), I haven't got enough back.
> 
> The first 100 aren't pulling their weight!
> 
> Cut 'em off, I say!


Heeeey! I'm in the first 100 and I've been VERY good at 'LIKING' everyone.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I think I'm in the first 100.  You can cut me off, I haven't pulled my weight.  I must not have read the thread correctly.  I thought it was more of a "who has a fan page?" thread.  I can dig what you're saying, Joe...


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm in the first 100 and continuing to like.  (Exception, right now this moment, I have to like the last few since I last posted.) Doing the math, it does seem, however that more people are signing up than doing the actual like exchange.  Judging by how many of my 'fans' are also my personal friends, and remembering I'm friends with a few of the authors here (so there's some overlap), I'm guessing about 60% of our 132 have liked, and I'm early on the list.

I personally would! like more fans!    But I do understand that the list becomes too much to manage for one person.  Is there a way we can continue liking the newcomers in exchange for receiving continued likes?


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

That sounds great, modwitch.  Does it work just to let you know here and now I'd like to be included?


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm caught up with likes, and I think splitting off the list is a great idea.  Thanks for starting this up, Joe!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

modwitch said:


> I like that idea. How about this. We move everyone #101 and later to a second list. In the first post, I'll say something like this:
> 
> "If you are in the first 100 (link to original list), your only obligation is to like those first 100. If you would like to continue exchanging likes with people on this second 100 list, let me know, and I will add your info."
> 
> So basically, I'll create an addendum to the list for anyone from the first 100 who wants to keep going. Judging from my likes at the moment, that would be less than 10 people, but we'd be really happy to have every one of you! That way people can opt in to keep going, but there's no obligation beyond the 100 list where your name first appears.


Good idea


----------



## Kallie (Sep 17, 2010)

I think it's a great idea.

Andrew, I love your cover for _Bonds of Hate_.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Kimber Marie said:


> I think it's a great idea.
> 
> Andrew, I love your cover for _Bonds of Hate_.


Thanks Kimber.  I'll tell my very talented (and patient) cover designer.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> I'm in the first 100 and would be happy to keep liking people. I believe I've liked everyone on this list. If I've missed anyone, please let me know.
> 
> I think I'm number 58 on the original list.
> 
> ...


Ditto.

BTW, Ryne, about 2 nights ago, my dad called to talk about a few things, and he asked if I had seen Knowing. He had just watched it through Netflix and really liked it (well, except for the very end). He mentioned that he had seen a Pearson in the credits, and it was funny, because I had just been on your Amazon page earlier that day and seen that you had written it.

Small world, eh?


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

New Likes:

Brooke A. Sheehan
modwitch 
smackmathew
Cathryn Grant 
mattyoungmark 
HelenHanson 
L. A. Burton 
CoscomEntertainment 
Raymond Bean 

Welcome!

Splitting sounds good. Thanks for taking it on.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't mind adding people to my 'likes'. I've been adding anyone that's joined this thread so far. If you haven't seen me, just let me know and I'll add ya (but I'm pretty sure I've 'liked' everyone so far).

I'm #5


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm number 106 on the list and I'd be happy to split!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok, just liked all 100. Moving on to the split thread. Here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/BookPumper-The-Kindle-Revolution/184192128268508?v=wall

Paul


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I went back and checked to see if I had eeryone. It seems yes. If I missed you, just let me know.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a page for my Michael August YA books: http://www.facebook.com/MichaelAugustYA


----------



## AllenApplen (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks. Here is my page.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/create.php#!/pages/Allen-Applen/109820265762544?


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Please add mine to the list? Thanks.

http://www.facebook.com/christinacrooks.author


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Up to number 80 now. I'm almost to the second page; how exciting!


----------



## J.W.BACCARO (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's mine! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/JWBaccaro/184531844916499#!/pages/JWBaccaro/184531844916499?sk=wall


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Would love to have my FB page added to the list. Thanks.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kevis-Hendrickson-Author/113690022040386


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

healeyb said:


> I need to update mine! I changed to a genuine "Book" page (was just a community page before).
> 
> The new link is:
> 
> ...


I added the new book page to your author link for #95 on the master list.

BTW, if anyone else currently on this original list needs a change, it might be easier just to PM me. Just remember to tell me your number on the list--makes it easier to update.

For everyone else, this is a closed list as there are two newer versions already:

Members 101-150: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,49043 (now closed)

Members 151-250: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,57388.0.html (currently open)


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

Just liked everyone on this list and onto the next one. Best of luck and good wishes to all.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's my FB page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/RM-Prioleau/194112670629521


----------



## J.W.BACCARO (Feb 13, 2011)

RM Prioleau said:


> Here's my FB page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/RM-Prioleau/194112670629521


Hi Miss Prioleau!


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Worked through this list and moving on to 101+ now


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

David M. Brown said:


> Worked through this list and moving on to 101+ now


Anyone joining now is only expected to like the pages listed in the latest thread - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,69219.0.html


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi to all! 
Here's my page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Elisa-Hategan/315695485441
Opps, I just realized there's a new thread!


----------



## Marg (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello, Am I too late to get in on this? I've just set up a Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Margaret-Virany/276054935796172


----------



## NUTRIWINE (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is my FB page www.facebook.com/nutriwinetv


----------

